# Section Rules & User Feedback Thread



## Ezekial (Feb 28, 2011)

Atleast there'd be no more ridiculous Tier lists.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds good. I anticipate a fresh start.

Will try my best to give more indepth analysis in posts.


----------



## CrazyAries (Feb 28, 2011)

If all of the current library threads are going to be archived on March 7, it is a good thing that I have not made one yet this year.  There are a couple of threads that I will miss, though.

I would like to see Thread of the Month come back.


----------



## Semplice (Feb 28, 2011)

Spring cleaning.    I like this.


----------



## Saturday (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds good. Though Monday seems like along time to wait but I guess it's not really important.
 What are going to be the consequences for using any of those derogatory terms? Cause I know it's going to take awhile for people to get used to it.


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2011)

this is good i think


----------



## Judecious (Feb 28, 2011)

I am 50/50 on this but i guess a new start is needed.

also thank you for banning tier list

edit-why did you guys change the date on the whole telegram issue?


----------



## Hiroshi (Feb 28, 2011)

greenbeast44 said:


> What are going to be the consequences for using any of those derogatory terms? Cause I know it's going to take awhile for people to get used to it.


Similar to how the scaling for a normal flamebaiting/trolling ban works. First you'd get a warning, but repeated use of it will result in a ban. (With the ban lengths increasing.)



Judecious said:


> edit-why did you guys change the date on the whole telegram issue?





Hiro said:


> All latest chapter material will belong in the telegrams until the Monday (GMT -8)* after release of the chapter. It is no longer 3 days after the release. Should on some rare occasion the chapter is released later than usual (i.e. Saturday or Sunday) we will adjust this date as we see fit and notify the public. *In general, we feel that having a set date is easier to remember for most than figuring out when "3 days after the chapter release" is.* *Go  for a GMT time converter.


 The chapter is has been released on Thursday pretty consistently so we thought it'd be alright if we assigned a specific date.


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope that this restart makes KL a better place.


----------



## Marco (Mar 1, 2011)

I really like the changes you've planned mods, especially your stand on trolls and people who disrespect others based on fandoms. Thank you mods. I've pretty much stopped posting in the KL. I hope this will renew my interest.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 1, 2011)

I am just surprised Hiro is the one posting this.


----------



## Marco (Mar 1, 2011)

So this means she's back for good, right? Are we gunna see you in the BD as well, Hiro?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Mar 1, 2011)

all my epic threads are gone . . . Now i can make more 

 you mods done fucked up now


----------



## Bart (Mar 1, 2011)

My _Kabuchimaru_ thread will live on forever 

Plus, I'll be able to create my Hyuga thread rather soon.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes!

Fresh start is wonderful, no more who could beat who and redundant tier lists crowding up my library. I'll be posting a lot more when this comes to pass. Too bad some great threads will disappear.


----------



## Marco (Mar 1, 2011)

They won't disappear. They'll be available for our viewing pleasure in the KL archive.


----------



## Addy (Mar 1, 2011)

> Thread of the Month



and i thought the mods said that there was no thread of the month worthy threads anymore


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 1, 2011)

Marco said:


> So this means she's back for good, right? Are we gunna see you in the BD as well, Hiro?


I'm focusing more on the Library/Telegrams than BD as of now. I'll poke my head into the BD when I have time.


----------



## Marco (Mar 1, 2011)

Good enough.


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't really like it

What's the point in viewing a thread if you can't lend your opinion on it??

Why close the threads???


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello, Library. This is your old pal, Spy_Smasher. I look forward to seeing you in the courts!


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 5, 2011)

So NF is going to clean the KL slate again? That's good I suppose. Its definitely a good thing that we are bringing back the Thread of the Months and such. However, if that is the case, then the mods should be ready to archive those. A lot of the previous Thread of the Months as well as many other good threads of legend - remember Yasha's Uchiha theory that was scarily accurate for a time? - have simply been deleted and are lost forever. 

Also, I think there should be a much larger effort to clean up the hostile atmosphere in the Library. Its been a cesspool of tardism and bitching for way too long. May this slate cleaning worthwhile and really start going after the nonsense that makes the KL so toxic. There is the old adage, "Its not the severity of the punishment that deters crime, but the certainty." Mods will really have to keep a closer eye on things to change the way things have been going on. 

1. Bitching threads should be promptly shoved into the complaints thread. 

2. Posts that heap nothing but abuse on the manga and its author - "Kishit" and all that - should be deleted promptly. This prevents threads from being derailed and lessens the snowball effect. 

3. There are plenty of members who come here with no other motive than to insult the manga - OP tards are an especially egregious example. Start consistently warning them and if they refuse to change their ways then ban them permanently from the section altogether. 

4. Perhaps mods should give reps to whoever someone reports a flame post or thread. Mods tend to rely on reports to actually do anything, from what I've ascertained. However, the problem is that most posters decide to go on the offensive first. This merely exacerbates the hostility here. Thus some kind of incentive should be given to those who report crap before it explodes out of control. 

The rest of the forums is openly hostile to the Naruto manga anyway, just look at the Outskirts Battledome, and subforums for other manga series. There should be at least one place where fans can discuss the manga in a friendly enjoyable manner and that should be the KL.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2011)

How did I miss this stickie? 

Good to know everything isn't being trashed or hidden away somewhere. I think this has quite a bit of potential, and hopefully it will encourage some of the good essay/theory-thread-makers to make appearances more often. 

Thank you especially for planning to reinforce the HoU/KL divide. That gets to me more than the tiers for some reason (does the BD know this is happening, by the way? Because they may be inundated now).



Mangeykou Byakugan said:


> What's the point in viewing a thread if you can't lend your opinion on it??



This is only really going to disrupt threads made in the last couple of weeks, as anything older in that is usually either ignored or saved as a reference. Look at how many ridiculous, pointless necros we've been getting lately. This will at least put at end to that.



hcheng02 said:


> 4. Perhaps *mods should give reps to whoever someone reports a flame post or thread*. Mods tend to rely on reports to actually do anything, from what I've ascertained. However, the problem is that most posters decide to go on the offensive first. This merely exacerbates the hostility here. Thus some kind of incentive should be given to those who report crap before it explodes out of control.



The potential for this to backfire is too strong for it to be worth it, I suspect. We all know there are plenty of people out there who depend quite a bit on rep. I don't know what the reported-post load currently is that the mods have to deal with, but if people think they can get mod-repped for reporting everything under the sun that can possibly be taken as offensive to a delicate mind, then I can imagine they would have ten times as many reports to shuffle through. Yes, there are things that need to be reported, but there are also plenty of things that are over-reported; if a reporter gets repped, then it's only going to happen more often.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 6, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> The potential for this to backfire is too strong for it to be worth it, I suspect. We all know there are plenty of people out there who depend quite a bit on rep. I don't know what the reported-post load currently is that the mods have to deal with, but if people think they can get mod-repped for reporting everything under the sun that can possibly be taken as offensive to a delicate mind, then I can imagine they would have ten times as many reports to shuffle through. Yes, there are things that need to be reported, but there are also plenty of things that are over-reported; if a reporter gets repped, then it's only going to happen more often.



Yeah, I can see where the potential for abuse comes from. Maybe the mods need only rep those reports that actually lead to mod action? I know that the mods don't always respond to every report I've made. Sometimes they just let things slide and if thats the case then rep would not be given. Of course, this is only a suggestion. If mods are more vigilant and proactive to begin with it wouldn't be necessary anyway. Still, some form of encouragement for helping ID and getting rid of trolls should be considered. 

How many reports do mods get anyway? Can someone answer that?


----------



## Marco (Mar 6, 2011)

I think just thanking the person who reported would work better than a rep. Though not a requirement since it's an unnecessary effort on the MODs' part (after all, they go through all posts in all threads anyway; just in their own time).


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 6, 2011)

Marco said:


> I think just thanking the person who reported would work better than a rep. Though not a requirement since it's an unnecessary effort on the MODs' part (after all, they go through all posts in all threads anyway; just in their own time).



Yeah, probably an occasional thank you PM might be a better idea.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 6, 2011)

Giving rep or thanks is a horrible idea, especially the rep idea.


----------



## Marco (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't see how thanking a person if they inform you of someone flaming/trolling/etc is a horrible idea.

MODs occasionally already do this, in fact.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 6, 2011)

Mods doing work?


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 6, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Mods doing work?



Yeah, thats probably the root of the problem with the KL's toxic atmosphere. It fundamentally boils down to bad enforcement from the mods on trollish behavior.


----------



## Adagio (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm frankly worried regarding what was stated in the OP about "All and any forms of match-ups or comparison threads between characters or jutsu belong in the Naruto Battledome."

Whenever the new weekly addition of the manga comes out, one of the most if not the single most important aspect that many posters look to when creating threads or contributing to discussion is how the new events which unravelled modify the current standing in the general strength level of the characters affected. Will it be more enforced than it currently is? If so, what level of discussion is allowed in the KL regarding this? I'd hate to see the KL lose such a driving force of discussion.


----------



## Marco (Mar 6, 2011)

As long as you're not comparing two characters' strength wise, I don't think it'll be moved to the Battledome.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Mar 6, 2011)

great xD

a fresh start is needed


----------



## tgm2x (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiro said:


> [*]All general fan discussion (including pairing discussions) belong in the



But House of Uzumaki's "remember to spoiler-tag manga stuff" would ruin the whole discussion for manga readers. What about sub-forum for manga readers there?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 6, 2011)

hcheng02 said:


> Yeah, thats probably the root of the problem with the KL's toxic atmosphere. It fundamentally boils down to bad enforcement from the mods on trollish behavior.


There so much shit in this section you're lucky they do this at all, too much shit too go through, too many idiotic threads per day.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 6, 2011)

Mangeykou Byakugan said:


> Don't really like it
> 
> What's the point in viewing a thread if you can't lend your opinion on it??
> 
> Why close the threads???


It's just a clean start. If you really want or think that the thread is still discuss-able then feel free to start a thread on in it again after the archive.



hcheng02 said:


> So NF is going to clean the KL slate again? That's good I suppose. Its definitely a good thing that we are bringing back the Thread of the Months and such. However, if that is the case, then the mods should be ready to archive those. A lot of the previous Thread of the Months as well as many other good threads of legend - remember Yasha's Uchiha theory that was scarily accurate for a time? - have simply been deleted and are lost forever.


The last archived KL is . The threads should be here. . . If you can't find it, try looking my thread history for the old TotM threads. There's a link to all the past winners/nominations in there.



> Also, I think there should be a much larger effort to clean up the hostile atmosphere in the Library. Its been a cesspool of tardism and bitching for way too long. May this slate cleaning worthwhile and really start going after the nonsense that makes the KL so toxic. There is the old adage, "Its not the severity of the punishment that deters crime, but the certainty." Mods will really have to keep a closer eye on things to change the way things have been going on.


We'll try our best. But mods alone can't make the library a better place. It's got to be the whole community. Keep in mind the part about: 





Hiro said:


> > We would like to stress that everyone has different opinions. Don't act like your opinions are sacred. No matter what they are. We're not in the business of protecting you from being challenged.


If everyone just respected everyone else's opinions the library would be fine. . . >_>



> 1. Bitching threads should be promptly shoved into the complaints thread.


I knew I was forgetting something in the OP. *adds that in* We're starting a new complaints thread and will be trying to do a better job of merging general complaints to that thread. The "kishit" stuff you mentioned would either be deleted or go in here depending on the content.



> 3. There are plenty of members who come here with no other motive than to insult the manga - OP tards are an especially egregious example. Start consistently warning them and if they refuse to change their ways then ban them permanently from the section altogether.


Mmm we'll keep a better eye on that.



> 4. Perhaps mods should give reps to whoever someone reports a flame post or thread. Mods tend to rely on reports to actually do anything, from what I've ascertained. However, the problem is that most posters decide to go on the offensive first. This merely exacerbates the hostility here. Thus some kind of incentive should be given to those who report crap before it explodes out of control.


Mmm that could be an idea. Not going to lie though, I'll have to actively remember too. Often times I'm busy and will do things fast. I usually rep good posts when I see them in the Library though. . .

We actively read the Library and mod that way, but when we're busy we may only respond to reports. We try our best though.



> The rest of the forums is openly hostile to the Naruto manga anyway, just look at the Outskirts Battledome, and subforums for other manga series. There should be at least one place where fans can discuss the manga in a friendly enjoyable manner and that should be the KL.


Mmm agreed.



PikaCheeka said:


> Good to know everything isn't being trashed or hidden away somewhere. I think this has quite a bit of potential, and hopefully it will encourage some of the good essay/theory-thread-makers to make appearances more often.


The last archive helped a little bit . . .I'm hoping this will help more than last time.



> Thank you especially for planning to reinforce the HoU/KL divide. That gets to me more than the tiers for some reason (does the BD know this is happening, by the way? Because they may be inundated now).


I assure you there is coordination between the BD mods and the KL mods.



> This is only really going to disrupt threads made in the last couple of weeks, as anything older in that is usually either ignored or saved as a reference. Look at how many ridiculous, pointless necros we've been getting lately. This will at least put at end to that.


Like I said to Mangeykou Byakugan, feel free to remake threads if think if you want and it's still discuss-able.



hcheng02 said:


> How many reports do mods get anyway? Can someone answer that?


In the last 24 hours there have been 64 reports. (In all the sections of the forum.)



Marco said:


> I think just thanking the person who reported would work better than a rep. Though not a requirement since it's an unnecessary effort on the MODs' part (after all, they go through all posts in all threads anyway; just in their own time).





hcheng02 said:


> Yeah, probably an occasional thank you PM might be a better idea.


We'll try our best. Sorry if we disappoint though. D: Know your hearts that the "Thank you" is there. [noparse][/noparse]



hcheng02 said:


> Yeah, thats probably the root of the problem with the KL's toxic atmosphere. It fundamentally boils down to bad enforcement from the mods on trollish behavior.


We're open to suggestion. We're trying our best though. D:

I know there are people who think that a trollish user should just be permed. There are people that think we should be more lenient. The staff tries to find a balance between the two so that we're not too harsh yet not too lenient. 



Adagio said:


> I'm frankly worried regarding what was stated in the OP about "All and any forms of match-ups or comparison threads between characters or jutsu belong in the Naruto Battledome."
> 
> Whenever the new weekly addition of the manga comes out, one of the most if not the single most important aspect that many posters look to when creating threads or contributing to discussion is how the new events which unravelled modify the current standing in the general strength level of the characters affected. Will it be more enforced than it currently is? If so, what level of discussion is allowed in the KL regarding this? I'd hate to see the KL lose such a driving force of discussion.


Mmm we understand that. This is a battle manga after all, right? If it's even slightly related to the storyline and seeing how it may affect future events of the manga we'll most likely leave it there. 

But if it's strictly just match-up of X vs. X based we'd like for you to post it in the Battledome. We only ask of this because often times the Library will be covered with Itachi >>>>>> Naruto, Jiraiya >>>>>> Itachi, X character <<<<<< X character 100% PROVED, etc. type threads and it takes away from storyline discussion. Keep in mind that in the Naruto Battledome you don't have to wait 3 days to post about the latest chapter. As long as you post a spoiler warning in the thread title you can post about match-ups right after the chapter is released.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 6, 2011)

tgm2x said:


> But House of Uzumaki's "remember to spoiler-tag manga stuff" would ruin the whole discussion for manga readers. What about sub-forum for manga readers there?


You can also label a title "SPOILERS blah blah blah" and there is no need to user spoiler tags for manga spoilers. (If the rules haven't changed in the 8 months I was on hiatus.) 

For example if it was comparing "Best jutsu ever" and listed some non-spoiler jutsu and some spoiler jutsu then I'd say that's HoU. If it's "Best jutsu ever" and mostly or all spoiler jutsu feel free to post it in the Library. We understand and we'll keep it here.

I hope I answered all your questions/comments well. :3


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 7, 2011)

TRNSLATION:
 we have outgrow the servers and  no money for bigger servers.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope this thing works. Anyways, posting some suggestions

*1.Make a question and answer thread and sticky it.*
Many times some readers have difficulty in understanding something or want to know something about manga in general. They can ask simple questions in that thread and others can answer. That way it will not only help (new)readers but also reduce spam thread. Generally when someone asks something many people answer which is already answered or make bad comment about the ignorance of the poster before a mod locks or trashes the thread. 

*2.Minimum post count requrement.*
Many times I have seen troll/flame threads that go on many pages are started by a poster whose post count is 1. Yep. They make an account so they can spread their hatred and flame certain character or just make troll thread. They are usually dupe accounts. They do so to avoid ban yet spread their shit in the forum. People answer to these threads. So my suggestion is device a mechanism <perhaps admin can do> so that it requires at least 10 (or whtvr no.) posts to make a thread in Telegram. This will greatly reduce dupes and troll threads. 

*3.one-liner posts.*
Add this to rule that discourages on-liner posts like the following.
"lol wut"
"same here"
"Absultely agree"
"+reps"
etc. These are nothing but spam just helps increase post count. 

*4.Get more mods*
I guess this forum has majority Americans and so are mods( I can be wrong though) Generally when spoiler comes out the chapter predication/spoiler discussion thread becomes totally off-topic/ spams. I guess mods usually sleep at that time. Hence get mods who are from different time zones.
 More importantly active mods can make a lot of difference. In these sections mods usually act after a post get reported. But many off-topic posts aren't reported. I know mods work hard , sometimes they delete nearly 300 posts in a spoiler discussion thread but think it this way. Prevention better than cure. So if a mod bans/warns a poster for such off-topic posts at that time it will not only reduce their work but also help keep the thread on-topic. Also mods can lock a thread and open it after cleaning. If thread goes beyond fixing just trash it like Naruko did for ch486 or smthing 

*5.Banning policy*
I don't know how much lenient mods are but not banning trolls/ spammers pollute the whole section. It is usually those spammers/trolls post the most and derail discussion in most of the threads. They take a thread like facebook and start chatting. There is an easy way to detect them by checking who are the top posters in a thread. For a chapter discussion thread having nearly 1500 posts, top poster would have nearly 100 posts followed by someone 80 posts like that. Now, there are two kind of posters having such high post , one is a troll/spammer who uses thread as chatting other type are those who try to answer or explain things. Imo, the former types should be banned without mercy. That will greatly help in keeping thread on topic. 
 Also some posters should be section banned. These posters regularly post in Bleach section and OP section but come to Naruto section just to post non contributive things and pointlessly troll. 

Most of the things I would have suggested are already mentioned by Hiroshi,hcheng02 and PickaCheeka. So thank you and other mods.



hcheng02 said:


> There should be at least one place where fans can discuss the manga in a friendly enjoyable manner and that should be the KL.


 Well, there is a place  , you can discuss with me


----------



## Addy (Mar 7, 2011)

Hiro said:


> It's just a clean start. If you really want or think that the thread is still discuss-able then feel free to start a thread on in it again after the archive.



doesn't that defeat the purpose of a clean up?.


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2011)

Addy said:


> doesn't that defeat the purpose of a clean up?.



No. **


----------



## Addy (Mar 7, 2011)

i wonder how long it will be before it gets filled up to 1000 pages again?


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 7, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> I hope this thing works.


Me too. [noparse][/noparse]



> *1.Make a question and answer thread and sticky it.*
> Many times some readers have difficulty in understanding something or want to know something about manga in general. They can ask simple questions in that thread and others can answer. That way it will not only help (new)readers but also reduce spam thread. Generally when someone asks something many people answer which is already answered or make bad comment about the ignorance of the poster before a mod locks or trashes the thread.


We have one in the HoU, and have considered just a Konoha Library one. We'll consider the pros/cons again. 



> *2.Minimum post count requrement.*
> Many times I have seen troll/flame threads that go on many pages are started by a poster whose post count is 1. Yep. They make an account so they can spread their hatred and flame certain character or just make troll thread. They are usually dupe accounts. They do so to avoid ban yet spread their shit in the forum. People answer to these threads. So my suggestion is device a mechanism <perhaps admin can do> so that it requires at least 10 (or whtvr no.) posts to make a thread in Telegram. This will greatly reduce dupes and troll threads.


Trust me I know dupes and trolls. They'd only go to the HoU or other sub-forums before coming into the Library to troll if there was a post count requirement. There's no real way to stop them. Also, this would hurt the genuine users who signed up to discuss the manga.



> *3.one-liner posts.*
> Add this to rule that discourages on-liner posts like the following.
> "lol wut"
> "same here"
> ...


This would fall under the heading of "spam" in the forum-wide rules; which is punishable if done repeatedly. We try to delete them if we see too much of it.



> *4.Get more mods*
> I guess this forum has majority Americans and so are mods( I can be wrong though) Generally when spoiler comes out the chapter predication/spoiler discussion thread becomes totally off-topic/ spams. I guess mods usually sleep at that time. Hence get mods who are from different time zones.
> More importantly active mods can make a lot of difference. In these sections mods usually act after a post get reported. But many off-topic posts aren't reported. I know mods work hard , sometimes they delete nearly 300 posts in a spoiler discussion thread but think it this way. Prevention better than cure. So if a mod bans/warns a poster for such off-topic posts at that time it will not only reduce their work but also help keep the thread on-topic. Also mods can lock a thread and open it after cleaning. If thread goes beyond fixing just trash it like Naruko did for ch486 or smthing


We try to get mods at different time zones. [noparse][/noparse] But before time zones, the quality of the user and their potential as a moderator take priority.

If one of us aren't online, just report it. There's almost always a smod on who can respond to the report at any particular time.



> *5.Banning policy*
> I don't know how much lenient mods are but not banning trolls/ spammers pollute the whole section. It is usually those spammers/trolls post the most and derail discussion in most of the threads. They take a thread like facebook and start chatting. There is an easy way to detect them by checking who are the top posters in a thread. For a chapter discussion thread having nearly 1500 posts, top poster would have nearly 100 posts followed by someone 80 posts like that. Now, there are two kind of posters having such high post , one is a troll/spammer who uses thread as chatting other type are those who try to answer or explain things. Imo, the former types should be banned without mercy. That will greatly help in keeping thread on topic.
> Also some posters should be section banned. These posters regularly post in Bleach section and OP section but come to Naruto section just to post non contributive things and pointlessly troll.


Mmm we do use that technique. [noparse][/noparse]

And section bans are implemented for the Telegrams. We do use them for the Library too, but in general if they're bad in the Library they're also bad in other areas of the forum . . . so a forum-wide ban is issued.



> Most of the things I would have suggested are already mentioned by Hiroshi,hcheng02 and PickaCheeka. So thank you and other mods.


You're welcome. :3 Thanks for the suggestions, we'll discuss them and try our best.

--

The Library's been archived. 

Feel free to make new threads, guys. Just keep in mind what we're aiming for here with this archive. Otherwise, enjoy. :3


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

Mod me.

And you will not regret it. I will ban everyone who disagrees with me.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2011)

No tier lists or versus threads?! But that composes 99.9% of KL threads!


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

And the misconception, 100% proof threads.


----------



## Bart (Mar 7, 2011)

My magnum opus thread on the _House of Hyuga_ thread is coming soon!

The temperature in the air is perfect for it :WOW


----------



## Arinna (Mar 7, 2011)

But I actually like the old library .....
I feel that there are hardly any "intelligent discussions" that can occurred in HOU...


/Whine


Oh well...I'll see how this turns out.


----------



## Bart (Mar 7, 2011)

Rofl  ^

_Thread of the Month_ will be mine


----------



## Adagio (Mar 7, 2011)

Bart said:


> My magnum opus thread on the _House of Hyuga_ thread is coming soon!
> 
> The temperature in the air is perfect for it :WOW



I think that would be a great way to inaugurate the new Library.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats actualy a realy good idea,now all that is missing is the Konoha Park section  
Why was the Konoha Park removed in the first place?


----------



## conradoserpa (Mar 7, 2011)

SuperEzekial19 said:


> Atleast there'd be no more ridiculous Tier lists.



Yeah, it's better start again than having that kind of thing here.

Let's see what this change will bring for us.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 7, 2011)

> In addition, we are considering a revival of Thread of the Month (both serious and humorous) as well as Member of the Month or Poster of the Month type of idea coming in April. The details aren't finalized yet, but we'd appreciate your thoughts on this.



^This is not good. I can already see all the wall-o-texts essays and people trying to come up with witty remarks in order to prove they have a superior intellect just to get Poster of the month/thread of the month accolades.

ughh


----------



## Adagio (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll take that over what the KL was a while ago. All those Minato and Itachi 12 year old threads got old, really fast.


----------



## Bart (Mar 7, 2011)

Adagio said:


> I think that would be a great way to inaugurate the new Library.



My thoughts exactly :3


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 7, 2011)

Adagio said:


> I'll take that over what the KL was a while ago. All those Minato and Itachi 12 year old threads got old, really fast.



I'm not opposing the changes whatsoever. Infact I welcome them..

It's just 'poster of the month/thread of the month' is something I don't think should really exist..I know it encourages people to post better thought out threads but at the same time it will promote posts for something I don't believe to be 'proper' reason..

People should try to be 'good' posters regardless of recognition..

Also it's gonna be annoying watching the winners of said accolades strut around like their posts/opinions are god's gift..because that will happen..

Anyways, it's a minor issue so it's w/e..To new beginnings. I guess.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 7, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm not opposing the changes whatsoever. Infact I welcome them..
> 
> It's just 'poster of the month/thread of the month' is something I don't think should really exist..I know it encourages people to post better thought out threads but at the same time it will promote posts for something I don't believe to be 'proper' reason..
> 
> ...



The new changes will probably slow down the library allot at least in the beginning. The power level threads, the misconception threads and all the border line flame bait threads were the libraries bread and butter. 

I've noticed the trend of well thought out threads and theories/ do not have much life, as their is nothing to really discuss in the long term.

However the new changes seem better for the boards overall, and I am rather anxious to see if things will actually change or just revert back to the old changes within the the boundaries of the new rules.

And lol at the rise of people viewing the battledome, at one point it was = to the library. Imagine that.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 7, 2011)

It's great to see KL starting out with a new clean slate. But I'll have to agree with Point_Blank on the Thread of the Month thing. I like it, don't get me wrong, but a lot of the time, essays tend to attract posters who either hate the characters or plot themes the thread is about, or the thread-makers themselves. And so they will try downplaying and trolling the threads to make it look bad, and that will lead to shitstorms. It may not happen to all the thread-makers, but those who have lots of enemies aren't gonna be happy.

Also, I've been thinking of a *Four-Strike Policy *that the mods and admins should try out for such offenses like flamebaiting, spoiling, spamming, and other shit like  "Kishi is a bad writer", "Kishi is sexist", "X Character >>> X Character/All" and "X Character Sucks". Here it goes:

*Strike 1:* Delete/close/trash the post/thread, and leave the poster/threader with a PM warning.

*Strike 2:* Delete/close/trash as stated above, but section ban this time.

*Strike 3:* Same as above, but ban from all forums for a week or month.

*Strike 4:* Perma-ban.

And if they start duping, I'm sure you mods already know how to deal with that.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 7, 2011)

Lyra said:


> No tier lists or versus threads?! But that composes 99.9% of KL threads!


Which clutters the Library and makes it hard for there to be actual discussion about the storyline. [noparse][/noparse]



Arinna said:


> I feel that there are hardly any "intelligent discussions" that can occurred in HOU...


Mmm. You're still welcome to make general discussion threads here if it's strictly manga related.



†_Camorra_† said:


> Thats actualy a realy good idea,now all that is missing is the Konoha Park section
> Why was the Konoha Park removed in the first place?


Because there was flaming and baiting in almost every post.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> People should try to be 'good' posters regardless of recognition..


Mmm agreed. 



IpHr0z3nI said:


> The new changes will probably slow down the library allot at least in the beginning. The power level threads, the misconception threads and all the border line flame bait threads were the libraries bread and butter.


Misconception threads are still allowed. o.o



> And lol at the rise of people viewing the battledome, at one point it was = to the library. Imagine that.


justasplanned.jpg



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Also, I've been thinking of a *Four-Strike Policy *that the mods and admins should try out for such offenses like flamebaiting, spoiling, spamming, and other shit like  "Kishi is a bad writer", "Kishi is sexist", "X Character >>> X Character/All" and "X Character Sucks". Here it goes:
> 
> *Strike 1:* Delete/close/trash the post/thread, and leave the poster/threader with a PM warning.
> 
> ...


Like I said before, we have to strike that balance between lenient and harsh. 

Going from a PM warning to an indefinite section ban is harsh. Some people make mistakes when things get heated. . . for those users that are more trollish, bait-ish, etc. in nature we'll be more harsh though. The amount of that in the library needs to decline.

Sorry, but I totally know what you mean.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a question:

can I re-post one of my threads from zero?


----------



## Bart (Mar 7, 2011)

I also agree with Point and Jiraiya


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I'm not opposing the changes whatsoever. Infact I welcome them..
> 
> It's just 'poster of the month/thread of the month' is something I don't think should really exist..I know it encourages people to post better thought out threads but at the same time it will promote posts for something I don't believe to be 'proper' reason..
> 
> People should try to be 'good' posters regardless of recognition..



True. Honestly, people get recognition from their posts itself even without any such "reward".

But this is not just for the sake of the people who try to write the thread of the month. But most people would be more interested in reading these threads.



> Also it's gonna be annoying watching the winners of said accolades strut around like their posts/opinions are god's gift..because that will happen..



Why do you think this will happen? Member of the month has been going on for more than a year in the BD and none of the winners have behaved in such a manner. In fact, anyone who is prone to such behaviour probably won't be voted for it.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 7, 2011)

Lol I think the archive idea, has really scared people or confused them. As their is only 3 threads made sense the mass overhaul. And only one is really active. I think people are probably waiting to see, what is allowed and what is not.

Or people are still cooking up ideas to win thread of the month.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 7, 2011)

FearTear said:


> I have a question:
> 
> can I re-post one of my threads from zero?


From zero? You mean can you re-post one of your threads that were archived? If it's still discuss-able and within the rules then by all means sure. :3


----------



## Bart (Mar 7, 2011)

If it's following the Battledome way-of-things then the candidates will be voted by fellow KL'ers; even without it actually starting I know who'll at least be in the Top #3  - solely on _"person"_ rather than thread, which is the only problem I have.

Also what constitues as a worthy thread? Content or topic?

I know for a fact a thread based on something like the _Hyuga_; no matter how good it is, won't be taken too seriously and lack votes.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 7, 2011)

Marco said:


> But this is not just for the sake of the people who try to write the thread of the month. But most people would be more interested in reading these threads.


Mmmm.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Lol I think the archive idea, has really scared people or confused them. As their is only 3 threads made sense the mass overhaul. And only one is really active. I think people are probably waiting to see, what is allowed and what is not.


Lol. Just know I nor any of the Library staff is going to ban anyone if a thread is posted that's not allowed now or ever. Flaming, trolling, and baiting. . .however are a different story.

The last time we archived the Library was pretty quiet (like now) for the first 6 hours or so I'm not that surprised right now. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 7, 2011)

Hiro said:


> Like I said before, we have to strike that balance between lenient and harsh.
> 
> Going from a PM warning to an indefinite section ban is harsh. Some people make mistakes when things get heated. . . for those users that are more trollish, bait-ish, etc. in nature we'll being getting more harsh though. The amount of that in the library needs to decline.
> 
> Sorry, but I totally know what you mean.



Ok, I understand, since I also make mistakes (nobody is perfect). It's just that I'm really tired of things like how excessively certain characters are hyped and complains that Kishi is sexist and all. What's worse, some of the highest-repped posters got said rep from spouting all that bullshit. I would mention names, but I don't wanna get into that here.

Speaking of the "Kishi is sexist" threads, those often attract posters who are actual sexists themselves. Sexism violates equality, and so I say those posters (one of whom I already reported back when Ch 527 came out) should be permed on sight.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 7, 2011)

I just hope people come up with original ideas now but that probably wont happen. There will be more "why Minato is the greatest" or "Itachi is underreated/overrated" threads. 

Nothing like my awesome elder frog thread


----------



## Adagio (Mar 7, 2011)

Bart said:


> If it's following the Battledome way-of-things then the candidates will be voted by fellow KL'ers; even without it actually starting I know who'll at least be in the Top #3  - solely on _"person"_ rather than thread, which is the only problem I have.
> 
> Also what constitues as a worthy thread? Content or topic?
> 
> I know for a fact a thread based on something like the _Hyuga_; no matter how good it is, won't be taken too seriously and lack votes.



I'm pretty sure the worth of the thread will be judged based on the content and effort put in to it, but I do agree that general response from the community will play a part. 
Sadly that is what you have to deal with when you have controversial ideas or opinions that aren't shared by the majority of the community.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 7, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> I just hope people come up with original ideas now but that probably wont happen. There will be more "why Minato is the greatest" or "Itachi is underreated/overrated" threads.



Hiro did say the mods are gonna pick up more on the slack, so I don't think threads like that will be as excessive as before. Here's hoping that NF's "Fallen Age" is at least waning.



> Nothing like my awesome elder frog thread



Could you link this? I wanna see it, whether it's outdated or not.


----------



## Bart (Mar 7, 2011)

Adagio said:


> I'm pretty sure the worth of the thread will be judged based on the content and effort put in to it, but I do agree that general response from the community will play a part.
> 
> Sadly that is what you have to deal with when you have controversial ideas or opinions that aren't shared by the majority of the community.



Exactly :3

*Enter:* _House of Hyuga!_

But then again I don't really care for _Thread of the Month_ to be quite honest.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 7, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Hiro did say the mods are gonna pick up more on the slack, so I don't think threads like that will be as excessive as before. Here's hoping that NF's "Fallen Age" is at least waning.



If you hope that much you will run out of faith. 



> Could you link this? I wanna see it, whether it's outdated or not.





It was such a fun thread.


----------



## Summers (Mar 7, 2011)

this is awesome. it was frustrating seeing 20 power scaling tier threads every week. good job mods.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 7, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Speaking of the "Kishi is sexist" threads, those often attract posters who are actual sexists themselves. Sexism violates equality, and so I say those posters (one of whom I already reported back when Ch 527 came out) should be permed on sight.


We'll keep a closer eye on those threads.



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Hiro did say the mods are gonna pick up more on the slack, so I don't think threads like that will be as excessive as before. Here's hoping that NF's "Fallen Age" is at least waning.


I just wanted to say that mods alone can't fix the Library. It has to be everyone contributing a little. But, we will try our best.


----------



## Mael (Mar 7, 2011)

I applaud this move to archive the Library.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 7, 2011)

Cyphon said:


> If you hope that much you will run out of faith.



Whoa I'm not that optimistic. I learned my lesson after what happened with Danzo and Konan.



> It was such a fun thread.



I wish I wasn't busy at the time you made this. We could've had an interesting conversation. 



Hiro said:


> I just wanted to say that mods alone can't fix the Library. It has to be everyone contributing a little. But, we will try our best.



You can count on me.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 7, 2011)

"Do not create tier lists in the KL."

Then where?


----------



## Benzaiten (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for taking away the tier list threads and all other ridiculous threads. Surely, if everyone will cooperate and remember to respect other people, this section may finally live up to its name - The Konoha Library. 

Anyway, what about repetitive threads (e.g. Minato VS Itachi, Minato/Itachi threads)? What will be done of them? I don't want to read/discuss Minato VS Itachi every week and I don't want to discover a new thread about it every other day. At times, the discussions can be reasonable and interesting but there are times when fan wars go overboard. Before the archive, the most fan clash I've ever witnessed is the one with Itachi/Minato fans and honestly, it isn't very pleasing to the eyes especially when it gets to name-calling.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 7, 2011)

Hiro said:


> Which clutters the Library and makes it hard for there to be actual discussion about the storyline. [noparse][/noparse]



Naruto... HAS A STORYLINE?


----------



## Bart (Mar 7, 2011)

Tier list threads?


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 7, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> "Do not create tier lists in the KL."
> 
> Then where?


They can go in the Battledome. Just pay attention to their rules.



Benzaiten said:


> Anyway, what about repetitive threads (e.g. Minato VS Itachi, Minato/Itachi threads)? What will be done of them? I don't want to read/discuss Minato VS Itachi every week and I don't want to discover a new thread about it every other day.


Well Minato v. Itachi threads would be in the battledome. And they will be merged there. . .



> Before the archive, the most fan clash I've ever witnessed is the one with Itachi/Minato fans and honestly, it isn't very pleasing to the eyes especially when it gets to name-calling.


Mmmm. This or Jiraiya v. Itachi.



Lyra said:


> Naruto... HAS A STORYLINE?


----------



## G (Mar 7, 2011)

Good.
The Library was filled with Minato hype threads.
Now Battledome will overload with 'em :ho


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 7, 2011)

Shintenshin said:


> Good.
> The Library was filled with Minato hype threads.
> Now Battledome will overload with 'em :ho



And there thay shall be merged.

It looks like the mods are being tested.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 7, 2011)

All my wonderful threads archived


----------



## Lelouch71 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank god for this. I was getting tired of seeing versus and tier threads.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 8, 2011)

This poor thread has less than 1000 hits when I went to bed last night. So many people must have been very shocked this morning.

Hiro - Would it be out of the question to consider, at least temporarily, offering a link to the archives somewhere in the front page (maybe as a subforum)? I know this isn't normally done with the other sections but a lot of KL'ers tend to be exclusive KL members and don't necessarily know how else to find them. Checking the Recycling Heap for Archives isn't something a lot of people probably think of right away. It doesn't help that the KL archives are split in 2.

That and simply because it's so recent, it may be a good idea to allow us to have quick and easy access to them directly from the new KL.

For anyone who hasn't figured it out yet: Recycling Heap -> NF Archives -> 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> ^This is not good. I can already see all the wall-o-texts essays and people trying to come up with witty remarks in order to prove they have a superior intellect just to get Poster of the month/thread of the month accolades.
> 
> ughh



Almost inclined to agree here. We may start getting a lot of wall-of-texters who don't say anything, but people will just assume their threads are brilliant because they are long and use many big words. Granted, it may be entertaining, but it can be frustrating to those who may genuinely have something to say but aren't either as well known or as verbose. 



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> *Strike 1:* Delete/close/trash the post/thread, and leave the poster/threader with a PM warning.
> 
> *Strike 2:* Delete/close/trash as stated above, but section ban this time.
> 
> ...



Eh, a perma-ban so soon is kind of harsh. I'm pretty sure those are reserved for dupes, porn-posters, and people who are consistently, obsessively, and purposely huge pains in the ass when it comes to trolling/flaming/abusing the rep system/etc. Four times may qualify for maybe your "strike 2" or "strike 3", but a perm?


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2011)

> Eh, a perma-ban so soon is kind of harsh.



That is exactly the point.  It is meant to be harsh so that people don't continue making those threads unless they want to be banned.  This is by far the fastest method available to the staff for creating change this section.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh yea, one more qu:

How did something like  survive the archiving...? It's nearly 2 years old and a question that has since been answered. 



Eternal Fail said:


> That is exactly the point.  It is meant to be harsh so that people don't continue making those threads unless they want to be banned.  This is by far the fastest method available to the staff for creating change this section.




*Spoiler*: _Longish._ 





Don't get me wrong; there are several people here who I would probably have permed, or at least given very extensive bans to, long ago (people whose abilities to escape a perm are beyond my ability to comprehend) had I the ability, but I have also seen very reasonable and respectable members get banned for getting a little carried away in an argument, usually after being extremely provoked. If one of these people has been here for 3 or 4 years, those 'strikes' can add up, even if they are rare to anger. You've been here for quite some time; I'm sure you've seen it. I guess one of the main things would be if the mods were to take into account the time between each 'strike'. If someone hit strike 3 a year and a half ago, they should be knocked down a notch or two. Because as it is, it just means that older members are far more likely to be banned than newer ones despite the fact that they've clearly managed to survive the rules for quite some time. 

Three of the things that JtG proposed that should count towards the 4 strikes rule are saying things like "Kishi is a bad writer", spoilers, and saying such-and-such a character sucks. People who mindlessly post threads about how he's a terrible writer deserve it, but if you really are discussing literary skills and the thread is about a glaring plot hole, it's kind of hard to avoid that subject. I think most members are bound to screw up at least once in their time here in terms of spoiler rules, and unless you do it consistently or even purposefully, it really shouldn't warrant a perm. In terms of saying a character sucks, I can understand where having an entire thread dedicated to mindlessly bashing a character or purposely derailing a thread to bash a character could warrant some kind of punishment, but I have some seen some decently written explanations for why some such character is poorly written, just as I have seen offhand comments that were not meant to be taken as flamebait.

In the end though, it's kind of hard to give such clear-cut rules in terms of bans. Calling someone "moronic" is an insult, just as calling someone (insert-string-of-obscenities-here) is, but shouldn't one be punished more harshly than the other? Or should they not? They're both, strictly speaking, flames, no? Capslocking and spamming the hell out of a thread with "LOL CHARACTER A >>> CHARACTER B" is far worse than saying in a single post that Character A is better than Character B, but don't they technically fall under the same category? You can be Draconian and keep everyone in terror of ever giving their opinion; you can make the rules 20 pages long with several dozen sections (and you know nobody reads the rules to begin with); or you can set general guidelines and leave it up to the mods' discretion. Setting a 4-strike rule is a tad Draconian, if you ask me, as it doesn't seem to account for degrees of abuse, which is something that can only be really considered in a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> That is exactly the point.  It is meant to be harsh so that people don't continue making those threads unless they want to be banned.  This is by far the fastest method available to the staff for creating change this section.



Still a perm is way too much.


----------



## dream (Mar 8, 2011)

Many people have received perms and have been allowed to come back.  

Though maybe a ban on the member's thread making abilities might be better than perm bans.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 8, 2011)

My thread(In the signature) was an on going thread that would take time to complete and would presumably be bumped after each new chapter for further discussion however, It can no longer be bumped as it has been pushed into this achieve section. The thread had high popularity and demand as well as it brought interesting discussions that people can talk about. I don't know what you can do about this but I'm just simply asking if it's possible to make this thread anti-achievable, I know this sounds ridiculous but it's a shame to have a great idea go to waste. PM me or reply please. Thanks.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

That would be better because a perm seems to harsh


----------



## Bild (Mar 8, 2011)

Are joke/edit threads still allowed?


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll be away on personal matters the rest of this week so I apologize in advance if my responses are delayed.



PikaCheeka said:


> Hiro - Would it be out of the question to consider, at least temporarily, offering a link to the archives somewhere in the front page (maybe as a subforum)? I know this isn't normally done with the other sections but a lot of KL'ers tend to be exclusive KL members and don't necessarily know how else to find them. Checking the Recycling Heap for Archives isn't something a lot of people probably think of right away. It doesn't help that the KL archives are split in 2.


That's admin work, and also there are other issues that rise up with that. Sorry. :/ I'll link it in the rules and in this thread though



> Eh, a perma-ban so soon is kind of harsh. I'm pretty sure those are reserved for dupes, porn-posters, and people who are consistently, obsessively, and purposely huge pains in the ass when it comes to trolling/flaming/abusing the rep system/etc. Four times may qualify for maybe your "strike 2" or "strike 3", but a perm?


Perms aren't only reserved for those users, but we're hesitant of being too harsh on an anime forum.



Eternal Fail said:


> That is exactly the point.  It is meant to be harsh so that people don't continue making those threads unless they want to be banned.  This is by far the fastest method available to the staff for creating change this section.


Mmm. It would be the fastest. I don't disagree there. But that's just something that can't be done for a number of reasons. I'm sorry. I hope you understand. :/ PM me if you want more details. I don't feel like going into it here.

We'll continue to try our best though. But again, it can't be the moderators alone.



Il Void said:


> My thread(In the signature) was an on going thread that would take time to complete and would presumably be bumped after each new chapter for further discussion however, It can no longer be bumped as it has been pushed into this achieve section. The thread had high popularity and demand as well as it brought interesting discussions that people can talk about. I don't know what you can do about this but I'm just simply asking if it's possible to make this thread anti-achievable, I know this sounds ridiculous but it's a shame to have a great idea go to waste. PM me or reply please. Thanks.


PM link me the thread. I have signatures turned off atm so I can't see it. But I'd love to take a look and let you know.



Bild said:


> Are joke/edit threads still allowed?


Of course.

--

How successful or not successful do you think the archive is so far, guys?


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 10, 2011)

Perming someone after 4 strikes seems a bit too harsh for several reasons. One is that honest accidents can happen and leniency should be given in those cases. Also, its understandable why the mods have problems finding a balance. I've been to other forums where they have very strict rules regarding how you post and how you join. As a result, you almost never see the tardism and trolling you see in the KL. On the other hand, the trade off is that those forums hardly see any activity at all. Freedom and a nice environment both come with pros and cons. And this is from a guy who wants better enforcement too. 

Also, I think that every week in the Telegrams the mods should make a General Complaints thread. Already in this weeks Telegrams I see like 3 threads with people bitching about how the war arc sucks and how they don't want to read Naruto anymore. Take them all and shove them into one big thread in the Telegrams, so that when the merging to the KL is done the mods don't have to comb through several pages of threads to shove all the bitching threads into the KL Complaints thread. It lessens the workload for the mods and decreases the number of eyesore bitching threads in the KL.


----------



## KBL (Mar 10, 2011)

Mods i need the "KL Fighting Poll" sticked again please! .


----------



## Senjuclan (Mar 10, 2011)

The real question is what happened to the library traffic? There is no one in the library anymore. You guys are killing the network effect value of this forum


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 10, 2011)

KBL said:


> Mods i need the "KL Fighting Poll" sticked again please! .


That has already been adressed.


Senjuclan said:


> The real question is what happened to the library traffic? There is no one in the library anymore. You guys are killing the network effect value of this forum


 I haven't really noticed too much of a difference in the traffic. It may be slow because alot of people are in Telegrams.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 11, 2011)

Board Foot said:


> That has already been adressed.
> I haven't really noticed too much of a difference in the traffic. It may be slow because alot of people are in Telegrams.



Eh usually even when most people are in the telegrams, there are at least 75 people in the general KL. I don't believe I've ever seen it lower than 60 since I've been a member here, but right now there's....28, almost half of what's in the HoU (53).

But to be completely honest, I haven't seen much change in the quality of the KL threads yet.  I think people may be unwilling to put a lot of time/effort into a good thread if they figure only a handful of people are going to see it.


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 11, 2011)

*@ hcheng02:  *I think that a general complaints thread in the Telegrams section would be a good idea. It would actually work toward the goal of making the KL a positive place for discussing the manga.  It would also solve the problem of what to do with those OP's without spoiling the latest chapter.  It could be treated like the spoiler thread.

*About the Konoha Library traffic:  *Usually, when I looked at the traffic around these forums, the fanclub section was generally and understandably the most visited.  That shifted due to the pruning and the KL eclipsed at at various times.  Now, the NF Cafe can have over 200 views at a time, trumping the traffic of the KL.  Part of this may be the current activity in the Telegrams section, but, more importantly, members are currently following the story of the 8.9 earthquake that just hit Japan.

I think that if there continues to be less activity in the KL, this may ultimately be due to the current issues of focus and the developments in the manga.  The Uchiha have been given much focus in Part 2 and the Rikudo Sennin has taken even more focus from Naruto and side characters.  Many mysteries have already been solved.  So, when the KL was archived again, members had to start over from scratch, but many topics have already been covered almost to the point of exhaustion and fewer are deemed to still be relevant to the story at this point.

The trick is finding a topic where the OP can incorporate side characters and tie them to Naruto, Sasuke, Madara, and Kabuto's development.  Perhaps some archived threads would have to be recreated and/or repackaged to get the discussions going once again.  I will honest:  I do not just enjoy discussing the manga.  I want to see the thought that goes into individual posts.  Even if the OP is over-analyzing some aspects of the manga, I appreciate the quality of the post overall. 

P.S.:  I miss seeing all caps for the [OFFICIAL MANGA COMPLAINTS THREAD].


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 14, 2011)

The House of Uzumaki is going to start punishing the use of excessive sarcasm... :rofl

Oh, man... what are the mods thinking?


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 18, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> But to be completely honest, I haven't seen much change in the quality of the KL threads yet.  I think people may be unwilling to put a lot of time/effort into a good thread if they figure only a handful of people are going to see it.


What do you think of it now?



CrazyAries said:


> *@ hcheng02:  *I think that a general complaints thread in the Telegrams section would be a good idea. It would actually work toward the goal of making the KL a positive place for discussing the manga.  It would also solve the problem of what to do with those OP's without spoiling the latest chapter.  It could be treated like the spoiler thread.


Hmm we'll consider it. 



> P.S.:  I miss seeing all caps for the [OFFICIAL MANGA COMPLAINTS THREAD].


I can fix that. [noparse][/noparse]



Gaawa-chan said:


> The House of Uzumaki is going to start punishing the use of excessive sarcasm... :rofl
> 
> Oh, man... what are the mods thinking?


Not exactly. Read halfhearted's posts.

--

Any other opinions on how the Library's been doing since the archive?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 19, 2011)

Hiro said:


> What do you think of it now?



Decided to send it as a PM. Anything you deem noteworthy for the public, I can repost here.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll post my thoughts here.

I expressed my initial concerns about this idea .

Whie the library isn't vastly different, I do like the way it has turned out. There are a healthy variation of thread topics and less Battledome esque threads. Sharp contrast to the state of the section .

Honestly, that's about as good as it gets. I don't think the library will ever again become a section where we see the Mizuras and Yasha's of the internet wow us. Naruko disagrees with me on this, but the crux of the problem there is beyond the control of moderators and helpful members. 

The manga simply isn't entertaining enough to warrant that level of posting. And this explains an issue discussed before about activity. There was a time when the library was hands down the most active section. The manga stirred more interest then. 

Moving foward, I think mods simply need to stay on top of making sure "bad" threads are trashed or deleted. It amazes me that you guys have stayed on board for so long and operate with such efficiency. 

Before I stop writing, I'd like to address to things, the Four Point system JiraiyatheGallant proposed and Member of the Month threads. 

To adress the later, I'm fairly certain HR takes permanent bans very seriously. If I recall correctly, moderators do have to explain why they banned members. So enacting such a system would be a hard sell by KL mods, who themselves are dubious as to whether or not that would work. Besides, a permanent ban sounds a little extreme for offenses. 

I do agree with Point_blank about member of the month threads; that's why I suggested we have a competition like it, but not necessarily bring back those threads.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 19, 2011)

Raiden said:


> I'll post my thoughts here.
> 
> I expressed my initial concerns about this idea .
> 
> ...



I'm not quite sure I agree with this assessment. I think the manga is going through one of the most interesting phases in Part II. The reason for the decrease in activity lies in several reasons:

1. There are a lot of other interesting things happening in the real world that draws attention away from the manga - namely the Japanese earthquake and nuclear meltdowns + the Libyan revolution. This draws alot of posters away from the Library into the Cafe, which is really active right now.

2. Most fans are obsessed with power levels/tiers/fights over that of the story. Taking that away from the KL would naturally shift those posters to that of the Naruto Battledome. 

3. However, the fans who do want to discuss the plot and themes of the manga are scared off by the reputation of the Library, which has for a long time been derided as a cesspool of bitching and hatred. Just look at how Disney broke the brand in the 2000s - one that took it years to build with the successes it had during the 1990s. Even when it finally changed management and started releasing good movies like The Frog and the Princess and Tangled, many people were somewhat leery of watching it. Likewise, the Library has to maintain its atmosphere of decency for a while before people want to post here again. It was only about a year or two since the last archiving, and the Library didn't change much the first time. Trust takes time to build.

4. Most of the new threads and discussion takes place in the Telegrams. Furthermore, the length of time those threads stay in the Telegram subsection is longer than before. Now, threads open at Thursday when the new chapter is out and stay there apart from the main Library until Monday. Before, those threads would be merged within 3 days during the Weekend. Thus those conversations don't become part of the activity of the Library until later and you only have 2-3 days before the new chapters come out. Thus it appears the the Library activity is smaller than it really is. In short, one should count Telegram activity as a part of KL activity.

5. The archiving happened at a point in the story when the manga is focused more on fights and action rather than plot revelations and pairings, which tend to to generate the most posting. I'm sure if the archiving happened at the time of Hinata's or Sakura's confessions to Naruto, Madara's revelations to Sasuke, or the Uzumaki flashback then there would be a lot more talking about the plot and story in general. Sakura's confession to Naruto (chapter 469) generated one of the longest and fiercest discussion threads I've ever seen. 

All in all, the Library has improved. The enforcement is a big improvement and I think the mods are doing a good job decreasing the negativity here. Flushing out the negativity will naturally decrease posters in the short term since the bitchers have been such an active part of the KL. However, I think it will attract a better sort of poster from the newer fans.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2011)

It's a stigma in many parts of this forum to not read the series because of it's quality.  is one of many examples how the manga's state has affected interest. And it's an interesting one because this arc caused quite a few members to start reading again, and much to their disappointment, it didn't turn out the way many of us thought it was.

Understand that I am speaking of manga quality over the course of years, as well as activity. 

There's a clear connection there, negative as it may be. Yondaime apathetically said he was bored with this arc, and a Telegrams manga complaints thread was requested in this very thread.

There are several other factors affecting activity. As you mentioned, the Battledome stands by itself, compelling members who love to talk about fights. House of Uzumaki has been redefined as a section to discuss gossip, fandoms, and pairings.

I'm not suggesting the decrease in activity is something to be despondent about. It's just realistic to accept that the library probably won't ever reach the state it was a few years ago. I find expectations for what starting over can achieve to be unrealistic.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 19, 2011)

The Library doesn't really seem all that different to me, to be honest.

While no section is perfect, doesn't seem like this one will ever really improve.


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 19, 2011)

Raiden said:


> *It's a stigma in many parts of this forum to not read the series because of it's quality.*  is one of many examples how the manga's state has affected interest. And it's an interesting one because this arc caused quite a few members to start reading again, and much to their disappointment, it didn't turn out the way many of us thought it was.
> 
> Understand that I am speaking of manga quality over the course of years, as well as activity.
> 
> ...



Really? From my visits to places like the Outskirts Battledome, Konoha Library Floor 2, and Konoha TV Channel 12 it seems like the stigma is attached to people who actually like the Naruto manga. It seems to be way more hip and fashionable to trash it.

Maybe the KL won't be as active as it once was - especially since I recall it once being acceptable to discuss things like pairings in KL when I first joined. Still, I would like for it to be a place where people can discuss the manga in a coherent and positive manner.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree.

AND WE SHALL MAKE IT BETTER TOGETHER .


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not going to lie. The KL is one of those sections where no matter how many mod actions, effort, moderators, etc. put into it. . . it's not going to be an almost perfect section.

Not to say we don't aim for perfection though. [noparse][/noparse] We'll try our best; and we are. Can't stress enough though that it's the entire community that'll make this possible though.

--

I'll respond to the majority of everyone's points sometime later when I'm less busy. I promise.


----------



## Hero (Mar 20, 2011)

ORGANIZATION?


----------



## dylec (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like this board's staff decide to do something about all the crazy spamming, trolling in KL & its subforums after all. It's a bit soon to tell, but I applaud the clean up & firmer stand on certain type of topics. I've been here for a some time, but still afraid to post in such hostile & chaotic forums. Hopefully, it'll be better now with a closer watch from the staff.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 23, 2011)

As of this week, the Telegrams will now be cleared Sunday morning EST.


----------



## Skywalker (May 7, 2011)

This section is just as bad as before.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 7, 2011)

Sorry. :/

What would you like to see improve?


----------



## vegeta2002 (May 10, 2011)

*Anyone Else Notice the Correlation*

Somebody else commented about the recent change in the "quality" of threads and discussions on this forum. I wanna say it was Summers (good guy).

By quality I think he meant that number of "trojan" battle dome threads or troll threads had been reduced on the front pages. I completely agree. 

During the early war arc, where everyone was fighting Edo's, people were constantly getting pissed that their favorite characters were being trolled and/or off paneled. This created a lot of tier talk. 

Now that the Madara has entered the fray with Gedo Mazou and sped up his plan, people are realizing that the manga is ending. They're reflecting more deeply on what Kishi has actually been trying to say with this manga and it shows in more recent threads.

Cheers y'all. . Savor the good times.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 10, 2011)

Another KL thread where someone preaches something obvious like it's some kind of major enlightenment. Whoopie.


----------



## PureWIN (May 10, 2011)

This IS a troll useless thread. Inb4lock.


----------



## vegeta2002 (May 10, 2011)

All I'm saying is that when the plot in the manga stagnates, you can pretty much guess what people will be discussing in KL. I'm not the first to try and I'm not stating anything new or calling anybody out. The mods had to archive the old library and institute new rules because of earlier problems with this. It seems to working well so far.


----------



## PureWIN (May 10, 2011)

vegeta2002 said:


> All I'm saying is that when the plot in the manga stagnates, you can pretty much guess what people will be discussing in KL. I'm not the first to try and I'm not stating anything new or calling anybody out. The mods had to archive the old library and institute new rules because of earlier problems with this. It seems to working well so far.



Yes, yes we all know. It's just there's no real reply that can be given to this thread besides 'yeah'. Trolling in the manga almost always corresponds to trolling on the forums.


----------



## GunX2 (May 10, 2011)

This Manga is far from over.


----------



## vegeta2002 (May 10, 2011)

PureWIN said:


> Yes, yes we all know. It's just there's no real reply that can be given to this thread besides 'yeah'. Trolling in the manga almost always corresponds to trolling on the forums.



Cheers y'all.  Savor the good times.


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 10, 2011)

Just wait until Itachi gets trolled, it shall make for some interesting topics.


----------



## vegeta2002 (May 10, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Just wait until Itachi gets trolled, it shall make for some interesting topics.



I was going to mention that, but someone called me a troll already.


----------



## Hated Uchiha (May 10, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> This Manga is far from over.



agree

the resolution of sasuke
kabuto's true ambitions
who or what zetsu really is
konohamaru's growth(maybe)
the village restored
true peace
naruto becoming hokage

i doubt all of this will happen because madara died


----------



## Skywalker (May 10, 2011)

Implying people care.


----------



## vegeta2002 (May 10, 2011)

Hated Uchiha said:


> agree
> 
> the resolution of sasuke
> kabuto's true ambitions
> ...



There were already rumours about Kishi wanting to end this manga so he could work on new projects. I didn't really follow them until after the disaster. Just because it's not on the news anymore doesn't mean Japan isn't done hurting. I imagine a lot of Japanese manga writers are reevaluating their priorities in the wake of the tragedy.

For me the tipping point was when Kakashi vs 7 Swordsmen was off paneled. It was supposed to be Kakashi's chance to match Minato's war feats. Fans were salivating to see that fight and it could've lasted several chapters. Kishi is hitting the fast forward button pretty hard to not milk that after saying he was going to focus on developing Kakashi.


----------



## Ezekial (May 10, 2011)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Summers (May 10, 2011)

Damn right I am a good guy. In fact I am a great and amazing guy, thanks.

If itachi gets trolled the world will end, the forums will explode with a substance unknown to man kind.
Maybe this thread should be a poll. Too late now.

As long as people follow the rules or try to KL be a happier place.
I think next chapter will be a turning point people dont like madara`s plan as it is, or the whole kin gin thing, if he does something weird folks will be pissed.

But overall I am glad we are getting threads talking about the morality of characters and Jutsu. How jutsu works or how plot lines will end up instead of Vs threads and 24hours.


----------



## Aleph-1 (May 10, 2011)

Hahahah OP, I'm sitting here drinking a beer, and pretty bored. But I've yet to notice this increase in quality that you speak of. I guess I have to keep looking then....


----------



## vegeta2002 (May 10, 2011)

roguebagel said:


> Hahahah OP, I'm sitting here drinking a beer, and pretty bored. But I've yet to notice this increase in quality that you speak of. I guess I have to keep looking then....



Check out the most popular threads from the archive. You take what you can get sometimes.


----------



## CrazyAries (May 10, 2011)

Really, I think that this topic would really fit in the   			 			 			 thread.  On some level, I do agree with some of your points, but I think that the rules established after the archive and the irregular appearance of chapters have more to do with the types of threads that are being made now.


----------



## vegeta2002 (May 10, 2011)

I'm fine with the moderators moving this thread if that's what they think is right. I think I've done OK keeping the thread light-hearted/possitive and they haven't touched it yet.


----------



## SaVaGe609 (May 10, 2011)

...I'm still pissed.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 10, 2011)

CrazyAries said:


> Really, I think that this topic would really fit in the   			 			 			 thread.  On some level, I do agree with some of your points, but I think that the rules established after the archive and the irregular appearance of chapters have more to do with the types of threads that are being made now.



This. ;P

I'll merge it now and respond to the points raised in the morning.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 11, 2011)

I read over the posts, but I don't think there's much to respond to. ;P

--

We'll keep working to make this a better place. As always we're open to suggestions so feel free to let us know.


----------



## Summers (May 15, 2011)

Am saying this somewhat jokingly, but there should be a section just for sasuke or Uchiha threads, it would do very well, and it would preserve my sanity.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 15, 2011)

summers said:


> Am saying this somewhat jokingly, but there should be a section just for sasuke or Uchiha threads, it would do very well, and it would preserve my sanity.



And that section should be called JL (Joke Library)


----------



## Raiden (May 15, 2011)

^KONOHA PARK STOP HAUNTING US


----------



## Summers (May 16, 2011)

Raiden said:


> ^*KONOHA PARK *STOP HAUNTING US



whats this?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 16, 2011)

summers said:


> Raiden said:
> 
> 
> > ^KONOHA PARK STOP HAUNTING US
> ...


Old sub-section of Konoha Library. Was created as a place for joke threads but quickly soured like the threads.


----------



## Summers (May 16, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Old sub-section of Konoha Library. Was created as a place for joke threads but quickly soured like the threads.



oh. Well my originally suggestion was a subsection just for the Uchiha threads, since they suck up oxygen, and turn into ugly tier battledome threads. 

as it is now if you want anyone to bother reading a thread you have to say something outlandish and silly, or create a stealth Vs thread ex. If minato did not learn seals from kushina would he still be considered X level. Minato fans pounce. ex. If Uchiha could not use genjutsu. Sasuke fans pounce.

I guess i should retreat to the sparsely populated house of Uzumaki.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2011)

Library has always been like that OP .


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 22, 2011)

Hiro said:


> In addition, we are considering a revival of Thread of the Month (both serious and humorous) as well as Member of the Month or Poster of the Month type of idea coming in April. The details aren't finalized yet, but we'd appreciate your thoughts on this.



April has passed, Battledome has member of the month, why not Library?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 23, 2011)

Details are still being finalized.


----------



## tkROUT (May 24, 2011)

Few questions regarding telegram rules.

->Manny times Chinese scans come out before English release. Also the full chapter script is posted by Ohana is then translated by someone in this forum. Then, can posters make new threads without waiting for English scan ? Since both *full chapter picture and full script (in Japanese, English and Chinese)* are available ? This also applies to case where Italy or French scan coming out earlier. 

-> I'm not sure if there was such rule but I think there was a rule in Telegram previously so that a poster can make only 2 threads per week in KT. These days some posters even make 4 or 5 threads after chapter is out and naturally, those are worst types. So when was that rule removed (if it was)? Any thoughts on adding limit to number of threads in telegram per chapter per poster ? 

On Library stickies,
->How about sticky some threads that actually has something to discuss about NARUTO manga or threads that are frequently made ? For example, every now and then you'll find a thread on "Tobi/Madara's identity" and "6th coffin". If such threads are stickied , it will reduce duplicate threads on those topic that pop up everyday and any duplicate thread can be merged. The discussion can be better organised.


----------



## Adagio (May 24, 2011)

^ The problem with that is that its unfair to the threads that have massive amounts of supporting evidence and general effort pumped in to them. People like creating a separate thread because it gives their theory a sense of individuality and it gives them control over the general format of the theory (I'm talking about the more fleshed out ones). 

Perhaps there can be some kind of middleground about this, I'm not sure.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 24, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Few questions regarding telegram rules.
> 
> ->Manny times Chinese scans come out before English release. Also the full chapter script is posted by Ohana is then translated by someone in this forum. Then, can posters make new threads without waiting for English scan ? Since both *full chapter picture and full script (in Japanese, English and Chinese)* are available ? This also applies to case where Italy or French scan coming out earlier.


if there is a full english script and full (medium quality or high quality) scans of the entire chapter, then you may create threads.



> -> I'm not sure if there was such rule but I think there was a rule in Telegram previously so that a poster can make only 2 threads per week in KT. These days some posters even make 4 or 5 threads after chapter is out and naturally, those are worst types. So when was that rule removed (if it was)? Any thoughts on adding limit to number of threads in telegram per chapter per poster ?


there was such a rule. we stopped enforcing it because despite the rule the thread quality remained the same. if one person wasn't making the same "worse" thread another user was.



> On Library stickies,
> ->How about sticky some threads that actually has something to discuss about NARUTO manga or threads that are frequently made ? For example, every now and then you'll find a thread on "Tobi/Madara's identity" and "6th coffin". If such threads are stickied , it will reduce duplicate threads on those topic that pop up everyday and any duplicate thread can be merged. The discussion can be better organised.


it's a thought. we generally don't like to have a ton of stickies - then comes the issue of which "topics" are popular enough to warrant a sticky. but we'll definitely think about it.


----------



## tkROUT (May 24, 2011)

Adagio said:


> tkROUT said:
> 
> 
> > Sticky some threads that are frequently made ? For example, every now and then you'll find a thread on "Tobi/Madara's identity" and "6th coffin". If such threads are stickied , it will reduce duplicate threads on those topic that pop up everyday and any duplicate thread can be merged. The discussion can be better organised.
> ...


Having separate threads with < <"their theory a sense of individuality and it gives them control over the general format of the theory (I'm talking about the more fleshed out ones) ">> does have advantages  but they are super rare in this forum. I was more talking about general threads. Btw, you did point out some good points but didn't answer the problems I mentioned; to certain extent it did though. Well, it would be upto mods which threads they decide to leave as separate and which threads be merged even if they have same topic. Many threads are too much general and popular but repeated. I was talking about those.
-----------------------------------------


Hiro said:


> tkROUT said:
> 
> 
> > Few questions regarding telegram rules.
> ...



Thanks for clarifications. I'll take that as yes and by scan (of entire chapter) means in any language not just raw.



Hiro said:


> tkROUT said:
> 
> 
> > -> I'm not sure if there was such rule but I think there was a rule in Telegram previously so that a poster can make only 2 threads per week in KT. These days some posters even make 4 or 5 threads after chapter is out and naturally, those are worst types. So when was that rule removed (if it was)? Any thoughts on adding limit to number of threads in telegram per chapter per poster ?
> ...



I disagree with your reasoning and assumption. But I'll leave it at that. 



Hiro said:


> tkROUT said:
> 
> 
> > On Library stickies,
> ...



There are only 5 stickies though. But it is upto mods how they manage them. 
On 'we'll think about it' , none of the 'we'll think about it' ideas in this thread are implemented though.

I wish Shaidar Haran or Naruko answered the 2nd and 3rd part.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 24, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> I wish Shaidar Haran or Naruko answered the 2nd and 3rd part.





tkROUT said:


> ->Many times Chinese scans come out before English release. Also the full chapter script is posted by Ohana is then translated by someone in this forum. Then, can posters make new threads without waiting for English scan ? Since both *full chapter picture and full script (in Japanese, English and Chinese)* are available ? This also applies to case where Italy or French scan coming out earlier.


It has been happening recently, yes. In the past, full scans of good quality and matching script were the basis for opening Telegrams, so I don't see why it would be a problem now.

However, the scans have to be in full and of medium to high quality. And the script has to match.


> -> I'm not sure if there was such rule but I think there was a rule in Telegram previously so that a poster can make only 2 threads per week in KT. These days some posters even make 4 or 5 threads after chapter is out and naturally, those are worst types. So when was that rule removed (if it was)? Any thoughts on adding limit to number of threads in telegram per chapter per poster?


As Hiro mentioned, this was a lot of work for little pay off. And the thread quality does tend to vary between chapters.

If thread quality and quantity become too much of a problem again, we may re-implement the rules with editions.


> On Library stickies,
> ->How about sticky some threads that actually has something to discuss about NARUTO manga or threads that are frequently made ? For example, every now and then you'll find a thread on "Tobi/Madara's identity" and "6th coffin". If such threads are stickied , it will reduce duplicate threads on those topic that pop up everyday and any duplicate thread can be merged. The discussion can be better organised.


The problem with this is the first page would be cluttered with stickies; we like to limit the number to making viewing the forum easier.

And people will look to the stickies just as often as they do through searching now. This may be a bit of a pessimistic view but it has been the observed behavior in the past. When we had the Theories subsection, there were more such stickies, but with the section's integration with the Library, such things had to be given up.

Sometimes people do bring something new to the table and they should be free to express themselves. For those just asking for general opinions or reiterating old theories, I try to redirect them to past threads.


tkROUT said:


> But it is upto mods how they manage them.
> On 'we'll think about it' , none of the 'we'll think about it' ideas in this thread are implemented though..


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 24, 2011)

Hiro said:


> if there is a full english script and full (medium quality or high quality) scans of the entire chapter, then you may create threads.



Will we need a mod's okay here? I've seen plenty of people post poor-quality scans and claim the to be medium quality or even HQ...



> there was such a rule. we stopped enforcing it because despite the rule the thread quality remained the same. if one person wasn't making the same "worse" thread another user was.



I know I've mentioned it to you before, but I'd like the thread limit in the KT to be brought back. 



> it's a thought. we generally don't like to have a ton of stickies - then comes the issue of which "topics" are popular enough to warrant a sticky. but we'll definitely think about it.



I'm not a fan of having stickies in the actual library, but reinstating topic stickies in the KT might be a good idea. Inevitably, there are always going to be a few topics every week that get a lot of attention, topics that will die out after a few days, and having these stickied works well. The issue of people having their own complex ideas worthy of their own thread still arises in the KT, but not nearly as much as it does in the KL. I don't recall the exact numbers but I'd say there were maybe 8-10 "What happened to Neji?" threads last week and only about 3 were more than 1 sentence OPs. There's no reason why those shouldn't all just be lumped into one stickie.

Allowing stickies in the actual KL opens the floor for them sitting there for weeks on end and I think most of us can see how it's more likely to turn into more of a popularity contest than anything else. I'm sure many of us have noticed how some are very adamant about having their threads stickied, so it's clear that some people take it as almost a status symbol. In the end it's just going to add unnecessary drama, more likely than not.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 24, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Will we need a mod's okay here? I've seen plenty of people post poor-quality scans and claim the to be medium quality or even HQ...


Waiting for a mod would be best. Though I don't really remember the poor-quality scans coming with full scripts.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2011)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Waiting for a mod would be best. Though I don't really remember the poor-quality scans coming with full scripts.



I remember one time we had low-to-medium-quality scans that came with a half-assed (but complete) script sometime in the last year and a lot of people were questioning it. There was definitely one other time, though it may have been one of those instances where someone posts 15 pages. So maybe "plenty" was an exaggeration.  

Then again, "medium quality" is very shaky ground and I do wonder if we're going to be getting a lot of people pushing the envelope with them. Stick with HQ, I'd say.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 25, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Thanks for clarifications. I'll take that as yes and by scan (of entire chapter) means in any language not just raw.


No problem.



> I disagree with your reasoning and assumption. But I'll leave it at that.


Sorry to disappoint.



> There are only 5 stickies though. But it is upto mods how they manage them.
> On 'we'll think about it' , none of the 'we'll think about it' ideas in this thread are implemented though.


We do discuss everything that I say "we'll think about" in the HR. And there are things that have been implemented - such as the moving the Telegrams move day earlier.



> I wish Shaidar Haran or Naruko answered the 2nd and 3rd part.


D:



PikaCheeka said:


> I know I've mentioned it to you before, but I'd like the thread limit in the KT to be brought back.


As Nesha mentioned, if it gets really bad we might. For now, we'll try to merge similar threads more.



> I'm not a fan of having stickies in the actual library, but reinstating topic stickies in the KT might be a good idea. Inevitably, there are always going to be a few topics every week that get a lot of attention, topics that will die out after a few days, and having these stickied works well. The issue of people having their own complex ideas worthy of their own thread still arises in the KT, but not nearly as much as it does in the KL. I don't recall the exact numbers but I'd say there were maybe 8-10 "What happened to Neji?" threads last week and only about 3 were more than 1 sentence OPs. There's no reason why those shouldn't all just be lumped into one stickie.


Mmm we used to do that, but then it seemed to no success as they were still threads on the general topic outside of the sticky. In addition, some threads are more thought out and fit better as it's own thread rather than being merged. Of course we could not merge those, but (in my opinion) it would give others the impression that they could, too, create similar threads outside of the sticky.

Sorry if that didn't come out well - I just woke up. [noparse][/noparse]



> Allowing stickies in the actual KL opens the floor for them sitting there for weeks on end and I* think most of us can see how it's more likely to turn into more of a popularity contest than anything else.*


Exactly!

And a lot of the times the repeat threads topics are changed on a weekly basis. It could become confusing and such.


----------



## Naruko (May 28, 2011)

RE: People labeling MQ and HQ or LQ as MQ - it's somewhat subjective. Sometimes the raw is god-awful. Sometimes you'll see a scan labeled MQ and think "this looks like shite" but it turns out the raw was SO bad that it's actually MQ for that raw. 

I run Naruto Translations, too, and occasionally we will relabel a scan if we feel it's laughably false advertising (and clearly LQ scan being marked as HQ by some up and comer trying to push their publication) but these days this happens a lot less. The community is fairly...vocal...about complaints on quality if there are problems. These days we have 1 regular scan group that is quick (mangashare/binktopia) and one HQ that has a long turn around (because it's HQ) and that's JapFlap. Because these were the only 2 games in town for a long time, the labeling of HQ vs LQ stopped for a long time because it is a monopoly, they have no competition so whatever they put out...you take.

Now we have 2 other groups, Earth's Utopia and MangaZone. So far they seem to be about the same quality as Mangashare but Earth's Utopia has only done 3 releases or so, and MZ one, so I don't know if they'll stay with it. If they keep with it and chapters get released by the various groups and we have markedly different quality in the releases, we will return to letting people know what quality they're getting is the people releasing it themselves do not. But so far the quality is about the same.

When you're talking about the *translation* that is very, very subjective. When brucelee was translating each week along with Hisshouburaiken, both were accurate but the flavor of how something was said was up for grabs. brucelee would say he tried to write in character for the person talking and Hisshouburaiken (to him) sounded more Western/cowboy/Rambo/action-movie in his translations. Lots more cursing and machismo that isn't there in the manga original release, it was his choice of "flavor". As for the the translations we're getting now, from what I hear they're pretty good (EU, MZ and Hissh-done-weeks for Mangashare). Beyond that it's hard for us to judge or label translation quality when we're all at the mercy of the translators themselves. Us non-speakers cannot judge. The best you can do is encourage different scan groups, thank them and compare the versions to see what comes up in common (that's what I do, at least).


----------



## Saunion (May 29, 2011)

It's not that much of a comment/suggestion but more of a question: why are some posters who're pretty much identified as trolls/tards who never contribute anything sensible to discussions allowed to start facepalm inducing threads constantly? 

I mean after ten threads that are nothing but pure character wank, you'd think that the moderators would pay attention and close threads and or ban perpetrators. Instead this kind of thing is allowed to flourish. Sure, it creates activity, but I think it's hypocritical to make threads like this one, implying that the moderators care about the quality of discussion while it's obvious it's in fact often sacrificed in favor of activity.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 29, 2011)

Saunion said:


> It's not that much of a comment/suggestion but more of a question: why are some posters who're pretty much identified as trolls/tards who never contribute anything sensible to discussions allowed to start facepalm inducing threads constantly?
> 
> I mean after ten threads that are nothing but pure character wank, you'd think that the moderators would pay attention and close threads and or ban perpetrators. Instead this kind of thing is allowed to flourish. Sure, it creates activity, but I think it's hypocritical to make threads like this one, implying that the moderators care about the quality of discussion while it's obvious it's in fact often sacrificed in favor of activity.



You need to post some examples. I know what you mean, I hate those members come into the thread and then post one line lame post and then leave.

EDIT: Also if your complaining about this thread which I think you are then... 


...Know that its locked. It was open for couple of hours. Just so you know, mods have a life. These topics aren't allowed. If they aren't locked report them.  

It really is just that simple.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 29, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> You need to post some examples. I know what you mean, I hate those members come into the thread and then post one line lame post and then leave.



The one gem that comes to my mind is this .



Mods allowed this thread to continue..even though it was quite obviously a troll thread .


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2011)

Saunion said:


> It's not that much of a comment/suggestion but more of a question: why are some posters who're pretty much identified as trolls/tards who never contribute anything sensible to discussions allowed to start facepalm inducing threads constantly?
> 
> I mean after ten threads that are nothing but pure character wank, you'd think that the moderators would pay attention and close threads and or ban perpetrators. Instead this kind of thing is allowed to flourish



I bet if you reported the thread instead of complaining about it, more would get done.



> Sure, it creates activity, but I think it's hypocritical to make threads like this one, implying that the moderators care about the quality of discussion while it's obvious it's in fact often sacrificed in favor of activity.



Are you serious? Why do you think we give a rat's ass about activity? We don't get paid for this. We get to the problem when we get to it. And if you want it done faster, report a thread or contact a mod.

It helps if you drop the patronizing act.


----------



## Naruko (May 29, 2011)

Saunion said:


> It's not that much of a comment/suggestion but more of a question: why are some posters who're pretty much identified as trolls/tards who never contribute anything sensible to discussions allowed to start facepalm inducing threads constantly?
> 
> I mean after ten threads that are nothing but pure character wank, you'd think that the moderators would pay attention and close threads and or ban perpetrators. Instead this kind of thing is allowed to flourish. Sure, it creates activity, but I think it's hypocritical to make threads like this one, implying that the moderators care about the quality of discussion while it's obvious it's in fact often sacrificed in favor of activity.





Kakashi Hatake said:


> You need to post some examples. I know what you mean, I hate those members come into the thread and then post one line lame post and then leave.



I don't like that stuff either, none of us do, but this is a very active section and the best way to deal with it is report it. Making a snarky comment about moderation (or lack thereof) in the thread and not reporting or PMing someone, or even commenting in here how you hate it, but again not reporting stuff, helps no one. Then people complain mods suck, section sucks, posters suck but it's a very few people trying to be part of the community and help things run smoothly.

And to everyone that DOES report...thank you. 1000 times thank you. Even if there is no (or no visible) action to be taken right then, it's something we can see, keep an eye on, be *aware* of, which is the most important thing. So, again, to every member of this community that takes the time to report "might want to keep an eye on this" thanks a ton; it's when you guys help stay in touch with us that this place runs the best.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 29, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> The one gem that comes to my mind is this .
> 
> 
> 
> Mods allowed this thread to continue..even though it was quite obviously a troll thread .



The thread was perfectly within the rules. No one has yet countered my argument.

Only Uchiha can defeat Itachi.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 29, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> The thread was perfectly within the rules. No one has yet countered my argument.
> 
> Only Uchiha can defeat Itachi.



99.99% of the guys who posted in that thread disagreed with you .

And I also showed in one of my post..that you were clearly trolling.


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2011)

Saunion said:


> I reported the thread.



No, you didn't. I just triple checked.



Saunion said:


> I'm glad to see that you add shitty sarcasm and assholishness to incompetence.
> 
> Keep up the good work.



Enjoy your ban.


----------



## Naruko (May 29, 2011)

Saunion said:


> I reported the thread. I reported a lot of blatant trolling threads that were allowed to go on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I looked over 4 days of reports just now, for ALL sections and there is NO report from you, at all, about any thread in there. Perhaps you meant to report it and forget to get around to it? Perhaps that is why you're angry that "nothing was done", but again, there are zero reports from you, Saunion.

As for the rest, you have to be aware by now that flaming isn't condoned. You don't have to like someone or agree with them, but you need to avoid the name-calling. Nothing good comes from it, ever.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 29, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> 99.99% of the guys who posted in that thread disagreed with you .
> 
> And I also showed in one of my post..that you were clearly trolling.



People have the right to disagree or agree. It doesn't make it a trolling thread. I could make a very shitty theory and everyone can disagree with it, still doesn't mean its a trolling thread. I posted a theory where Itachi is going to reverse Tsuki No Me, everyone disagreed with it and that thread wasn't a trolling thread.

The thing is, I never have a problem with threads. Its members who posts lame one liner posts. SuperMinato if you don't like a thread then don't post in it.  

It really is just that simple. That's what I always do. I only enter threads which I find interesting.


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> The one gem that comes to my mind is this .
> 
> 
> 
> Mods allowed this thread to continue..even though it was quite obviously a troll thread .



Just because you disagree with someone doesn't make it a trolling thread.

People need to chill out.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 29, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> People have the right to disagree or agree. It doesn't make it a trolling thread. I could make a very shitty theory and everyone can disagree with it, still doesn't mean its a trolling thread. I posted a theory where Itachi is going to reverse Tsuki No Me, everyone disagreed with it and that thread wasn't a trolling thread.
> 
> The thing is, I never have a problem with threads. Its members who posts lame one liner posts. *SuperMinato if you don't like a thread then don't post in it.  *
> 
> It really is just that simple. That's what I always do. I only enter threads which I find interesting.



The point is : There was no theory in that thread .

You just took a few character statements horribly misinterpreted them . Susanoo is invincible..blah blah .

Eh ? 

I found it a troll thread and so did a majority of the guys . I even reported it and yet it was allowed to continue . And that is what I believe I was arguing about .

And I believe that thread of yours was even more horrible than the one that just got closed down .



Naruto said:


> Just because you disagree with someone doesn't make it a trolling thread.
> 
> People need to chill out.



Tell me how exactly is the thread you just closed down any worse than the one I just brought up ?


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2011)

You know, this thread is about constructive criticism and section improvement. If you guys are going to use it to bicker back and forth, I'm gonna start deleting posts.


----------



## Naruko (May 29, 2011)

I do agree that if you feel a thread is trolling, don't post in it - just report it. 

From a mod perspective, if we see people, at least some, making an attempt at a legitimate discussion or debate and being civil about it, we will generally let it play out and see how it goes. I'm not saying it may not eventually get closed down. But it's about how the community reacts, too. Also not saying if someone makes a srs bsns "Obito = Tobi" thread it won't be closed. We know which threads have been done to death.

And if you think a person is trolling, please, PLEASE avoid the one-liners or troll-pics or /popcorn.gif. Every time someone posts in a thread that they think someone is trolling and to please stop posting, it's just bumping the thread. If you guys really think a thread is trash, don't post in it, it'll die a quick and quiet death. (Unless you report it and it's really bad and we close it, then an even more final death )


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Tell me how exactly is the thread you just closed down any worse than the one I just brought up ?



Did you even look at what I posted when I closed it?


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 29, 2011)

Naruto said:


> You know, this thread is about constructive criticism and section improvement. If you guys are going to use it to bicker back and forth, I'm gonna start deleting posts.



And with that I take my leave . I don't want to get banned unnecessarily.


----------



## Naruko (May 29, 2011)

You won't get banned for disagreeing or debating. You get banned for flaming, same as with any flaming of any user. And I haven't seen that be a problem here. He was simply asking if you saw his closing post in that thread. If you have a stance on what is trolling and how it differs from what he stated in his closing post, feel free to explain your stance.


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> And with that I take my leave . I don't want to get banned unnecessarily.





I merely asked you not to use this thread to accuse other people of trolling. You see trolling, report it. If we deem it trolling, we deal with it.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 29, 2011)

Anyways, Battledome has member of the month competition. When will this section have it? 

Sharidar and Hiro said something about it couple of weeks ago that details are being finalized? How long does that take, just make a thread and let people vote on who they think has the best post.

This will encourage people to make good posts. Which I see a lot in Battledome.


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Anyways, Battledome has member of the month competition. When will this section have it?
> 
> Sharidar and Hiro said something about it couple of weeks ago that details are being finalized? How long does that take, just make a thread and let people vote on who they think has the best post.



We're trying to put up some contests for this section, actually. Patience :3


----------



## Naruko (May 29, 2011)

Trying to figure out what contests will pan out best, how to set up guidelines so nothing (or no one) gets abused, and where we want to start (probably start with ToTM, if anything, but don't quote me on that - and that'll mean quality, not quantity. And quality isn't necessarily the longest with the most chapter page scans included. Try to think of something new, interesting, that will encourage discussion and, ideally, isn't worded in a way that will divide people). 

But, again, it's something we're talking over right now. People are busy with rl in different amounts at different times so stuff gets done in fits and spurts


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 29, 2011)

Naruko said:


> I do agree that if you feel a thread is trolling, don't post in it - just report it.
> 
> From a mod perspective, if we see people, at least some, making an attempt at a legitimate discussion or debate and being civil about it, we will generally let it play out and see how it goes. I'm not saying it may not eventually get closed down. But it's about how the community reacts, too. Also not saying if someone makes a srs bsns "Obito = Tobi" thread it won't be closed. We know which threads have been done to death.
> 
> And if you think a person is trolling, please, PLEASE avoid the one-liners or troll-pics or /popcorn.gif. *Every time someone posts in a thread that they think someone is trolling and to please stop posting, it's just bumping the thread. If you guys really think a thread is trash, don't post in it, it'll die a quick and quiet death*. (Unless you report it and it's really bad and we close it, then an even more final death )



Really ?

So we allow trolls to create and as many threads as they want . All we have to do is not post in them and the thread will die . But no action will be taken against them ?

And what was my actual argument ?

Its that mods don't actually close the threads inspite of the overwhelming majority of the people that posted in them think so .
Just take a look at the thread . Any reasonable poster would think that the OP was trolling . Only fanboys argued in the favor of Itachi .


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Really ?
> 
> So we allow trolls to create and as many threads as they want . All we have to do is not post in them and the thread will die . But no action will be taken against them ?
> 
> Just take a look at the thread . Any reasonable poster would think that the OP was trolling . Only fanboys argued in the favor of Itachi .



Whether or not the OP was wrong is irrelevant. Trolling is to act in such a way as to purposefully get a rise out of people. His opening post was completely civil and his opinion is valid. He was talking about a line used in the manga a couple times by now, and he's entitled to interpret it however he wants.



SuperMinato146 said:


> Its that mods don't actually close the threads inspite of the overwhelming majority of the people that posted in them think so .



Meh. I'm not sure massive disagreement with the rhetoric qualifies as massive agreement that the thread should be closed. 

We'll close a thread if it derails into hostility.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 29, 2011)

@Mods: I'm glad you guys haven't forgot about it or cancelled it. In OP you guys said you will bring it in April/May. Its nearly June... 



SuperMinato146 said:


> Really ?
> 
> So we allow trolls to create and as many threads as they want . All we have to do is not post in them and the thread will die . But no action will be taken against them ?
> 
> ...



Everyone can disagree with a thread, it doesn't make a trolling thread. Itachi can only be defeated by Uchiha, this is becoming even more reasonable and believable by the current hype Itachi is getting from the manga. 

Sharingan gives a user Genjutsu defense, in other words, Sharingan gives an advantage to whoever fights Itachi who is the greatest genjutsu user in the manga. That is why Itachi said only Uchiha can defeat him. Since his genjutsu is just to strong for Non-Uchiha. I might re-make that thread or get Yondaime to open it back up.


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> @Mods: I'm glad you guys haven't forgot about it or cancelled it. In OP you guys said you will bring it in April/May. Its nearly June...



I apologize. There's just a lot of stuff happening with the staff at the moment.



Kakashi Hatake said:


> I might re-make that thread or get Yondaime to open it back up.



The thread has run its course. We have people pissed over it. I do not want it open again.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 29, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Whether or not the OP was wrong is irrelevant. Trolling is to act in such a way as to purposefully get a rise out of people. His opening post was completely civil and his opinion is valid. He was talking about a line used in the manga a couple times by now, and he's entitled to interpret it however he wants.



Despite it being proven wrong on several occasions 

Ignoring feats that counter his argument ?

Just look at his replies in the thread and then we will talk .


----------



## Naruko (May 29, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Really ?
> 
> So we allow trolls to create and as many threads as they want .



No. Thread creation spam is a reply-only (can't make new threads) issue.



> All we have to do is not post in them and the thread will die . But no action will be taken against them ?


Yes for the first part. No for the second. If someone is spamming new threads, again, they can have that ability taken away for some time. If someone makes threads we feel are inflammatory or flamebait in nature, that can and will and has been dealt with. It depends on the thread, how people are behaving in it, if that topic has been done before/very recently, and if the thread creator has shown a history of poor judgment but well meaning vs. someone purposefully trying to stir things up (latter being trolling, for sure - former could just be a case of needing some guidance...sometimes a lot of it).


> And what was my actual argument ?
> 
> Its that mods don't actually close the threads inspite of the overwhelming majority of the people that posted in them think so .
> Just take a look at the thread . Any reasonable poster would think that the OP was trolling . Only fanboys argued in the favor of Itachi .



The thing with your argument is that is reads somewhat subjectively. You make it sound like all threads that you consider trolling will have the majority agreeing with you on that. Sometimes we see cases of User A can't stand User B. User B makes a thread or post and any thread or post User B makes, User A reports as "trolling" because they have decided, in their mind, that B is a troll, flat out. Some people are. Some get banned as having signed up to troll. But if there is any chance a user will make a legit attempt at being a decent poster, maybe needing some feedback and tutoring on structure and content, even verbiage if they are coming from another community that allows flaming we do not, we will try to err on the side of being nice.

We have and do ban people for flaming or baiting. We do delete or trash posts or threads that are bait or overdone or just being run into the ground. But I will say there have been cases I've seen someone make a thread, some new user, and people go "omg noob, way to troll, whose dupe are you" and they aren't a dupe and aren't getting a fair shake, people are trolling their thread, not the other way around. I don't want that to happen either. I don't want mob mentality in the section where people have their posts or threads deleted or removed because they are a new user or have an unpopular stance.

"Trolling" is a really, really subjective thing. And if it's subjective and I'm *not* a mind-reader, I want to try and give someone a chance to explain themselves and have a debate with someone that is willing to give it a chance and see where it goes, I don't want to shut them down before they've had a chance to really get going in the forum and maybe turn into a good user. 

I still ask, no, *beg* you guys to report or PM or VM us if you think there is a problem thread or user. If you do so and you don't SEE any action taken, CONTACT US AGAIN. Make a SCR (staff conference room) thread or PM or VM someone else/again and ask if anyone got your report, reviewed it, is anything going to be done. Whatever. I don't mind someone saying "I think this thread is up to no good" and I might reply "I agree, I've trashed it" or "I agree, it probably isn't but some people are trying to make legitimate thoughtful posts, so I want to see how it goes" or "I don't agree, it looks ok to me and here is why..." We might not see eye to eye, but you are allowed to know someone is checking into stuff and how they feel about it. It's about communication (both civil, and having it at all).

Thanks for replying again, btw.


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Despite it being proven wrong on several occasions
> 
> Ignoring feats that counter his argument ?
> 
> Just look at his replies in the thread and then we will talk .



You're missing the point, dude


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 29, 2011)

Naruto said:


> You're missing the point, dude



No I am not . 

I make a thread with a manga statement that has been proven wrong a gazillion times + have nothing to back up my claim what so ever  and I repeat the same thing over and over without ever countering the others . I don't see how that would not be considered as trolling ? 

I can also make a pointless thread that Madara is some random fodder when there are lots of things pointing otherwise ..It will be closed right?


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> No I am not .



Christ, yes you are. I don't care if he was wrong. His thread was legitimate.



SuperMinato146 said:


> I make a thread with a manga statement that has been proven wrong a gazillion times + have nothing to back up my claim what so ever  and I repeat the same thing over and over without ever countering the others . I don't see how that would not be considered as trolling ?



Which is why, once the discussion was deemed circular, the thread got closed.



SuperMinato146 said:


> I can also make a pointless thread that Madara is some random fodder when there are lots of things pointing otherwise ..It will be closed right?



1) That's not the same thing. He made a thread on something the manga suggested.

2) Yes, it will be closed. Because I know you're doing it out of spite.


----------



## Naruko (May 29, 2011)

Don't assume a thread you make will be closed until you make it. Put some thought into a thread and we try to take that into consideration. (And please read my previous post ) (and like Naruto said, if we think you're doing is solely as a test or out of spite it might get closed, so please don't do anything like that )

I understand you might be upset that something you reported as trolling either wasn't closed or wasn't closed quickly, but I'd have to know the exact thread in question to tell you the history on how it was handled and why. Please don't assume because we're speaking in generalities doesn't mean I disagree with any or everything you're saying. I'm just telling you how we review this stuff and why you, as a poster, may not see something being done (or be aware of what IS being reviewed or done).

If you ever reported something and it wasn't handled to your satisfaction, I don't want you to feel that will always be the case. We don't always get what we want, we won't always agree on stuff, but we can try to communicate and it is worth it to talk. Even in the staff area when we talk stuff out we disagree on things all.the.time. Kid you not. We just do it nicely. But we all have different opinions. That's just how stuff goes. This isn't a science, it's an art and it's a process and it's a group thing - the more input, the better.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 29, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Christ, yes you are. I don't care if he was wrong. His thread was legitimate.



Wait what 

I have no problem with people interpreting statements in a different way . But bringing up stuff which have been clearly proven wrong ?



Naruto said:


> 1) That's not the same thing. He made a thread on something the manga suggested.
> 
> 2) Yes, it will be closed. Because I know you're doing it out of spite.



1) And which was proven wrong by the manga itself .

2) LOL . I meant in general .


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Wait what
> 
> I have no problem with people interpreting statements in a different way . But bringing up stuff which have been clearly proven wrong ?



There's no reason to close a thread unless it's problematic or if we feel it might become problematic.

Someone has an opinion on the manga. They make a thread. Life goes on.



SuperMinato146 said:


> 1) And which was proven wrong by the manga itself .



So post about it. Or, alternatively, leave it be.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (May 29, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Someone has an opinion on the manga. They make a thread. Life goes on.



I see 

Too bad I can't make atrocious threads because I'm on your radar now 

Yeah its been nice talking to you man . And I am not at all convinced ..but whatever . Lets end this discussion.



Naruto said:


> So post about it. Or, alternatively, leave it be.



I get that such threads are indeed allowed . Thanks !


----------



## Naruko (May 29, 2011)

Re: things proven wrong in the manga - we get this a lot and there are a couple different dynamics at work in those threads. Either it's a "Battle of the Translation" or it's a "Battle of the Interpretation." 

The former, well, there isn't much you can do about it. One person can say "I read this and it says this" and someone can counter and say "you're wrong, it actually meant this" and if they're working off different trans, you have a different _a priori_ basis for your argument and you aren't going to see eye to eye no matter what. 

That leads to the battle of the interpretation. This is where 99% of the debate in threads comes from. People look at what's gone before, facial expressions, inferred emotion in the scene or choice of words or whatever and make a *subjective* call that xyz is meant. This is hugely subjective. THe best you can do in this case is clearly and politely make your case and _walk away_. Seriously, that is what I've done since before I was even a section mod here. I know either I make my case and convince someone or I never ever will. No point in going back and forth. But if someone has an opinion and wants to argue off a seemingly less-reliable translation because it supports their POV better, make your case, make it clear and strong and kind, and walk away. If they don't want to change their mind, so be it. Don't post in there anymore and let the thread die.

Now, I did close a thread yesterday that was discussing a purported inaccuracy in the manga, but it wasn't subjective...and the reason for this is the poster was using the anime for his evidence and anime accuracy can be spotty. In this case the anime editors fucked up. Several people pointed out the manga showed otherwise, I agreed and closed the thread. Never use anime as evidence if it counters the manga, manga always trumps. That's an example where we won't say "oh let them debate" just so you know it can happen.

PS - don't make atrocious threads not because of OUR radar...we're nothing compared to a community that dissects the manga daily and will pounce on anyone that disagrees with them, you don't want to get labeled a troll when you're not just because of a joke. 

(Though joking threads with a positive spin, something playful and fun can be ok at times. Long as it's nothing mean-spirited to the community).


----------



## Summers (May 29, 2011)

Naruko said:


> I don't like that stuff either, none of us do, but this is a very active section and the best way to deal with it is report it. Making a snarky comment about moderation (or lack thereof) in the thread and not reporting or PMing someone, or even commenting in here how you hate it, but again not reporting stuff, helps no one. Then people complain mods suck, section sucks, posters suck but it's a very few people trying to be part of the community and help things run smoothly.
> 
> And to everyone that DOES report...thank you. 1000 times thank you. Even if there is no (or no visible) action to be taken right then, it's something we can see, keep an eye on, be *aware* of, which is the most important thing. So, again, to every member of this community that takes the time to report "might want to keep an eye on this" thanks a ton; it's when you guys help stay in touch with us that this place runs the best.



How does that reporting thing, work? I have been using it a lot recently because of frustration with people not following the new AWESOME library rules. When I report a thread does a alert go to all moderates? is there a limit to how much I can report? 

Also when I do report and nothing happens, I dont know if its because your still deciding what to do with it, or you have already decided and it taking time, or you have decided to take no action for whatever reason.
I would like some feedback in form of VM or PM about why reported thread or post was left alone or why a certain action was/was not taken so that I dont constantly Report stuff that dont need reporting. 

Note- dont worry about the mod bashing, people like to bash, sometime I do it without thinking. Evidence of such is that there is 3 or more Sakura bashing threads in every chapter that shows her face recently.


----------



## Naruko (May 29, 2011)

summers said:


> How does that reporting thing, work? I have been using it a lot recently because of frustration with people not following the new AWESOME library rules. When I report a thread does a alert go to all moderates? is there a limit to how much I can report?
> 
> Also when I do report and nothing happens, I dont know if its because your still deciding what to do with it, or you have already decided and it taking time, or you have decided to take no action for whatever reason.
> I would like some feedback in form of VM or PM about why reported thread or post was left alone or why a certain action was/was not taken so that I dont constantly Report stuff that dont need reporting.
> ...



This is how reports work:

You report something and it shows up as a Thread in it's own little section. That section holds all reports for all sections and it's not without going into the thread that you see what section it's for, so no quick way to eyeball it. It can also send an email to the registration email of the acct of any moderator for that section. Some have it disabled because they get flooded with emails, some do not. You'd be surprised how many reports we get in a day. A busy section like the Library or the BD sections can have 50+ reports in a day, easily. That's a new thread for someone to go into, read the comment, go to the thread, read the reported post, read the thread itself and the context, check the user history as needed, etc. From there we will comment that it's been reviewed and what action (if any) we're taking. If we think it's a "to watch only" thing, we'll note that so another mod doesn't go through the same 10 min of review we just did (unless they want to). Depending on how busy the section is, how many adbots we're getting in a day (add another 20-30 threads per day just for those), and how busy the section mods are (sometime you have a day or two where people just have very little time - they just about have time to log in, check for general section updates, PMs or VMs, Ban thread, maybe a couple reports and have to leave). Again, just depends.

If you want someone to get back to you with each report you make, you can put in the comment that you'd like to hear if anyone reviewed it. If they have time, they should be able to drop you a line and if you aren't excessive in your reports. 

There is no limit to how often you can report, at all, just be aware it's sort of touch and go how quickly it gets done. And sometimes you can tell someone is pissed off with someone else because they're stalking them and reporting everything they can find and I don't want to promise to reply what action is taken in an situation like that. But if I get a reasonable request I will try to reply to it, sure.

Hope this helps a  little (and thanks for the kind words)


----------



## Naruto (May 29, 2011)

summers said:


> How does that reporting thing, work? I have been using it a lot recently because of frustration with people not following the new AWESOME library rules. When I report a thread does a alert go to all moderates? is there a limit to how much I can report?



A thread gets made in a section only visible to moderators.

There isn't a limit, per se. But use it within reason. I mean, there's not much point to reporting multiple posts in the same thread just because a mod hasn't gotten to it, unless we went there and missed something.



> Also when I do report and nothing happens, I dont know if its because your still deciding what to do with it, or you have already decided and it taking time, or you have decided to take no action for whatever reason.



You'd have to be more specific. We may miss the report (it sucks but it happens, though we try our best), or we may disagree with the report. We could also be waiting for a section moderator to look at it instead, or debating amongst ourselves if the issue is more complex.

If you want details, ask a moderator of that section. Politely.



> I would like some feedback in form of VM or PM about why reported thread or post was left alone or why a certain action was/was not taken so that I dont constantly Report stuff that dont need reporting.



That's not going to happen. We already leave notes on the report itself, plus pertinent users, plus a ban thread, plus related discussion threads. We have seas of reports to deal with. We are not going to keep people updated on every single report unless they ask about it.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 29, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Its nearly June...


It's funny that you mention June...
Perhaps something _is_ coming.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 2, 2011)

So there is now a thread of the month. Interesting....

Are there going to be different prizes for humorous and serious threads? Because if they are all thrown in together, I suspect that the humorous ones may come out on top most of the time. This isn't to downgrade humorous threads by any means, but I'm not sure how fair it is to be putting peoples' theories up against entertaining edit threads that had hundreds of replies.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, this is somewhat solved by serious and humorous threads having two separate votes. Allowing for at least one winner for serious threads and one for humorous threads. It'll be the same pool of prizes to choose from, but at least two will choose from the pool.

So all of you better get to creating!


----------



## Saturday (Jul 18, 2011)

I suggest banning "[Insert Character Name Here] is gay" threads. They just seem like an attempt at trolling.

Most of them end up being locked and rude comments are posted every time.


----------



## navy (Jul 18, 2011)

There should be a thread for quick and simple answers. Like if someone ask How old is X, how does this work, etc. Things that dont need a whole thread . If there is already a thread for this point me in the right direction.


----------



## CrazyAries (Jul 18, 2011)

navy said:


> There should be a thread for quick and simple answers. Like if someone ask How old is X, how does this work, etc. Things that dont need a whole thread . If there is already a thread for this point me in the right direction.





It is in the House of Uzumaki.


----------



## navy (Jul 18, 2011)

CrazyAries said:


> It is in the House of Uzumaki.



Thanks.  

Now for a suggestion: improve the search button, it never works for me...i can find  NF threads better using google.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2011)

The search button never works. It was even fixed before lol. Just use Google.



Greenbeast said:


> I suggest banning "[Insert Character Name Here] is gay" threads. They just seem like an attempt at trolling.
> 
> Most of them end up being locked and rude comments are posted every time.



Those threads are usually moved to House of Uzumaki. . The duration at which that one yesterday was allowed to remain here was unusual.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 18, 2011)

Have you checked it recently? :ho


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed that other "Was Sasuke gay?" thread is gone .

EDIT: Search function is fixed! Let's see how long it stays.

I'm glad I was wrong about both. Forum quality +9000.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 23, 2011)

I think we should have a theory section again. Mailny for Theories/Anlysis/Essays etc.

Some interesting threads sometimes pop up trying to discuss something about how something may work, or a serious thread with an analysis about something or someone, but the majority of threads flooding the library are quickly overtake them talking generally about power levels or something. Alot of threads are often about the same characters.

I just don't think it's fair to have serious threads in the same place as jokey or trolling threads or whatever you want to call them.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2011)

I kinda see what you're talking about.

But how would you generate activity in the Theory Section?
It was souless...


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 23, 2011)

huh? people post serious threads every once in a while. of course it wouldn't be as populated (or polluted) as the main library, but that is also a part of the point of having it.

i know quite a few users who would be posting in there.

i think it's useful. it wil be 'slower', but appreciated and used approriately.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

He does make a good point. The Theories Secton was a good spot. Some people, enjoy trolling, some people don't. Some people enjoy more serious themed threads and good topics for debate while some just love humour. It isn't always enjoyable to sift through the tonnes of garbage to find a quality thread that was ignored in favour of edits, memes, flame-bait etc. Sure it's a smaller community but it certainly does exist and there are quite a few members contantly posting on such topics.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm all in, most of my threads tend to fall within the theories category anyway. It was my favorite part of the library when I first came here.

The only sad thing is at this point there is less fertile ground for theories as more things are being explained. But I would definitely be there. 

I vote in favor of this petition.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> huh? people post serious threads every once in a while. of course it wouldn't be as populated (or polluted) as the main library, but that is also a part of the point of having it.
> 
> i know quite a few users who would be posting in there.
> 
> i think it's useful. it wil be 'slower', but appreciated and used approriately.



Hmm...  I think we should brainstorm how to make a restoration of that section different that the previous one. Anything that would make it better before recreation I think, would be helpful. Just to prevent it from ending up the same way, where I think activity would be flat...not necessarily simply less polluted.

Maybe a poster of the month competition ?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes a theory section is indeed needed in order to sort out the naruto theories from the rest of the threads in the library .


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess you can have poster and thread of the month. that's fine. I'll think of some more ideas.

But not sure why it NEEDS to have something like that to be honest. The place may not seem as bust as the library, but it's good to be there and kept seperate.

Is there a drawback from having it? I'm suprised it was scraped simply because ther was not enougfh actiivity.

Like bleach library seems dead these days, and telegrams gets like under 10 posts before chapter is out sometimes, but i doubt the telegrams would get scraped. and it shouldn't.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 23, 2011)

I wasn't a mod when the Theories section was scrapped, so I'm a little fuzzy on the details of its merger with the Library. I was a big poster in that section so I'll poke around to see if there is any support for its reintroduction.

I'm not promising anything though.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks.

Well so far there are 10 members i know interested I think. I think that's alot and i'm sure there will be more members i'm not familiar with.

So i guess you will be the mod? That would be good. I remember you posting alot i think. So I'm hopingg you will help keep the place afloat if it comes back.

But with you i guess my shot at mod-dom went as quickly as i dreamed it up...


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2011)

You aren't supposed to say that last part .

Thanks Nesha.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm also for a Theories section, though I'm wondering if it couldn't be a sort of "Theories & Essays" section, seeing as those alongside theories seem to be the threads that people spend the greatest amount of time on. People perusing a "theories" section will probably be looking for more in-depth discussion than your average KL-er, and they'd also find that in essays.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 24, 2011)

i'd fucking love a theories section, so i can avoid the usual trollish topics, or general unpleasant anti naruto tripe and go straight to those for what could be a good/interesting read

so fuck yeah, theories section


----------



## Summers (Jul 24, 2011)

I am in support of a theory/analysis section. 

Theories make up a majority of my threads or question threads that later lead to theories, so I also support theory section. I hear there was one before, I dont know when that was or what it was like but I dont remember it. As others have said, Folks who are interested and willing to read or write long, detailed threads or something really different would go for it. 

I suspect that the traffic may be low at first but if there are some really interesting ones then I think it can become great slowly.

Another reason I support this is because it really sucks when someone spends a lot of time looking,thinking and writing something different and interesting and the thread goes to the second page because a 3 sentence OP thread that has stealthy or indirectly implied that one character can beat another or something like that. Especially since people often say that want something other than that.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

PikaCheeka hit the nail on the head. To boost the visiting indivuals you could expand the Sections  activities to include: 
- Character Analysis 
- Personal Theories
- Story Related Questions of a theoretical nature
- Historical/Mythical Comparison

There are many longer, more serious natured posters out there. The section will build itself.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd love a theories section. Good theories are always my favourite threads.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm down for a theories section as well.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 24, 2011)

You have my vote as well


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> PikaCheeka hit the nail on the head. To boost the visiting indivuals you could expand the Sections  activities to include:
> 
> - Character Analysis
> - Personal Theories
> ...



It might very well improve the traffic in the KL as a whole, for it might encourage more threads like that, as well as bring back some posters who may have left the section because they were having difficulty finding the kind of threads they prefer. 

There are also enough people who aren't interested in tl;;dr theories and essays that it won't diminish the traffic in the main section, so I doubt there will be any significant negative results (or connotations) formed either way.

Anyway thanks for seconding the addition of essays.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm hoping we've gathered enough people and have persuaded to guys in charge now.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 24, 2011)

Of course, participation in other events of the Library wouldn't hurt. Might even encourage us to follow other suggestions.

Hint, hint.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2011)

Can  thread get stickied?

I think the longetivity of this arc constitutes it...


----------



## P (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe instead of a separate section for theories, essays, and character analysis,we should just make a separate section for power level threads.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2011)

Bring back the Theories section.


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2011)

don't let users post porn 

to the mod who deleted that post by now most likely. you know what i mean


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Bring back the Theories section.


We'd like to but our major concern is activity. There seems to be a lack of it when the those types of threads appear in the Library.


----------



## Samehada (Aug 16, 2011)

I do not think we need to bring back a whole new section for theories, analysis, ect. Just make it known that this is where we do those activities  those who like those kind of discussions will contribute here!


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 27, 2011)

Have a sticky thread where we can vent our hatred and anger without getting banned?



P said:


> Maybe instead of a separate section for theories, essays, and character analysis,we should just make a separate section for power level threads.



Indeed, tier threads are hilarious sometimes, and aggravating, we need to post them again.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 27, 2011)

Creating a separate section for "power level" threads sounds dangerously Battledome esque. 

and a section with an awkward purpose.


----------



## P (Aug 28, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Creating a separate section for "power level" threads sounds dangerously Battledome esque.
> 
> and a section with an awkward purpose.



Maybe. But the way I see it, if the OBD can have a section for discussing power levels and how specific abilities apply in battle situations, perhaps that logic could apply to the Library. Initially I was going to propose that such a section be made for the Naruto battledome, but I thought it might end up redirecting too much traffic from the KL to the NBD. 
HOwever, it could cut down on the more annoying trolling, most of which seems to involve comparing one character's strengths to another. Similar to moving troll threads to Konoha Park. 

So basically, all I'm suggesting is to make a Meta-BD for the NBD.


----------



## Ezekial (Sep 12, 2011)

President Goobang said:


> Creating a separate section for "power level" threads sounds dangerously Battledome esque.
> 
> and a section with an awkward purpose.



Not really, almost every member has a different tier list, it's good (sometimes) to see were people think characters are at in terms of power.


----------



## GucciBandana (Sep 20, 2011)

hey if I want to post my tier level for Naruto and let everyone talk about it, where should I post it??


----------



## Ezekial (Sep 30, 2011)

A comment like bar similar to youtube's.


----------



## Nic (Oct 17, 2011)

Sometimes i wonder about the overall need to split off the library into two sections.  Especially when you consider the whole difference is a matter of three days.  If  a user is dumb enough to wonder in here not wanting to be spoiled because they need to read the chapter on saturday instead of wednesday they are probably dumb enough to wonder into the telegrams anyways.  It would also save time on dealing with banned members who forget to spoiler tag their sigs and getting banned for a whole week for a difference of only three days anyways.


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't get the whole purpose of the telegrams either.
Why not have everything in one place? Plus its is immensely annoying that you can't take knowledge from the newest chapter to an 'old' thread with the risk of being banned let alone wear a new set for the same reason.


----------



## Subside (Oct 17, 2011)

I was literally thinking this earlier as well. Is it really worth the hassle of separating the two forums for just three days? I'd say the vast majority of people in the library read the latest chapter as soon as they know its out. If someone who wandered into the library when not being up to date they should expect to see spoilers, so more fool them.


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 17, 2011)

Doctor Crane said:


> Of course, participation in other events of the Library wouldn't hurt. Might even encourage us to follow other suggestions.
> 
> Hint, hint.



But the thing is seeing a flood of non-serious threads may discourage people from bothering to make serious threads... say some that may make thee thread of the month. 

Well, there is truth in that. A good deal of KL-ers may not even thoroughly read any serious tl;drs which means they'll criticisms which weren't very well thought out. 
That is something that'd really discourage people from wanting to make any good tl;drs or similar analysis => who wants to bother if they know their work won't be read properly? 
Now I'm up for the return of a theories section with PikaCheeka's idea of what can do in there: it may incite more participation (like say thread of the months) as its likely people who bother visiting that section will actually read the theory/analysis thoroughly and provide some decent, well thought-out responses.

That's my input.


----------



## Summers (Oct 17, 2011)

When a new chapter comes out folks can go crazy sometimes. We had 16 pages of threads, they sucked so hard. Telegrams is a place for folks to vent out, and hype fight. Then it goes to library and things calm down.


----------



## Nic (Oct 17, 2011)

They still all end up in the library so it doesn't matter.   Besides the activity in the library itself drops down dramatically during those three days since we all want to talk about the recent chapter anyways. Posting in the library then runs us the risk of talking about the recent chapter unintentionally.  Besides look at the number of users who still post threads that supposedly belong in the telegrams during those three days anyways.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 17, 2011)

This is our new wiki. Anyone can register and contribute.


----------



## mercutio246 (Nov 8, 2011)

im new here anytips or hints to get along


----------



## Fay (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe you can sticky an official Naruto ending prediction thread?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay said:


> Maybe you can sticky an official Naruto ending prediction thread?


We used to have one, back when the Theories section was still around. I'm pretty sure the thread got archived with that section.
I haven't really noticed that many threads specifically on that subject, or at least not enought to warrant a sticky thread devoted to it.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 9, 2011)

If there isn't one already, would it ever be possible to sticky a new thread solely devoted to listing any scene/text/art changes made to a manga chapter in a tankoubon? 
(Also any changes made to later editions of a tankoubon could go here.)

As it's often near impossible without buying the latest edition volumes to know whether there were any changes. It'd just be nice to have a comprehensive thread somewhere for reference purposes.

(I'll be honest though many art corrections can mostly be ignored, however it's the text changes and scene changes that are often noteworthy.)


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 12, 2012)

I've got a new idea for the Library. Being back the Theories section and Konoha Park.

Also, add a telegrams picture. (since the Telegrams is a subsection of the Library.)


----------



## Summers (Feb 12, 2012)

If there ever is a theory section then the creation would have to wait until Tobi identity gets revealed or else it would be nothing but Tobi=x threads.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2012)

*Proposal*: Konoha Library "Hall of Fame" Subsection

*What is it*

A section where members can view (but not post in) some of the best threads in Konoha Library. 

*Why support this?*

A lot of classic library threads are buried in one of the 3/4 library sections now (the trashed ones and the current). It would:

1. be nice to preserve them.

2. key in developing a library culture. This is the one [large] section that really lacks an identity.

3. serve as an incentive to post more. It's only natural to visualize one's threads as being apart of that section. 

*How will threads be determined?
*

Right now, I see three options.

1. Mods vote on which threads get placed in this section.
2. And independent panel of posters selected by the mods vote on approving the threads.
3. A mix of members and mods vote on approving threads for the section. 


*Examples of Quality-esque threads that could go here*

a. Generally threads that have won the resurgence of "Thread of the Month" contests. If possible, mods can find the directory of older threads archived for winning previous contests. 

Exemplar Threads that could go into this subsection...


----------



## Naruko (Feb 20, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> *Proposal*: Konoha Library "Hall of Fame" Subsection
> 
> *What is it*
> 
> ...



Problem is it would be a bit of a stagnant section. It would be a storage/archive section for the most part. 

I am not against the idea of recognizing some classic threads that have passed through the place, threads that maybe some not-often-vocal user put up that were really good but lost in the flood of trolls and spam and redundant Itachi/Sasuke/Naruto/Pain/Minato are awesome/suck. 

We've had attempts at Thread of the Month (or even week) in the past and people are sorta...eh. Mostly I think it's because each chapter is so brief, so little can happen that it can be months between chapters with massive, ground-breaking events to cause some new theories to pop and the ensuing threads. So we have spikes in truly fresh, quality threads. 

Now, if we wanted to encourage people to occasionally tip-toe through the tulips of ten-page deep older threads to find something worthy of a thread of the month (ToTM doesn't mean it has to be a thread about new events, after all) and nominate it for that honor that month, that would be fun. We could consider adding a list to a KL sticky about a running list of winners and threads that have won could have an "award" added to the opening post so they are marked forever (and people don't nominate them again by accident). 

Something to think about, at least. I'll poke the others and ask them for input (don't expect a rush...people always tend to more urgent business in modding before the lighter side of things like this, but I will poke them...despite what someone recently said, it is not "my" section, it's run by committee so need more input).

Thanks for proposing something for the place, though :33


----------



## Raiden (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for giving the idea some consideration.


----------



## dylec (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, seeing that staff actually read & responded to the suggestions, I'd like to chip one. Telegram needs a rant/whine sticky for the duration of the week. 

I've been following Naruto since it first came out before I decided to stop lurking here & signed up. Initially, I find the board clean, lively & enthusiastic about the manga. But as the years went by, the quality of many posts & topics degraded. Trolling, flaming, spamming, derailing - generally poor, negative & non-constructive posts -are rampant. Every week, when the new chapter is out, I have to hold back on posting. The worst offenders are rants & whines, from art to story & everything in between. They zap all the fun out of reading the new chapter, suck the air out of the enthusiasm for a nice chapter. It's near impossible to miss or avoid those threads, since they are right in everyone's face. It's infuriating & depressing at once.

As you can see, I can post. But, not wanting to see such negativity in a good forum, I, again, reduced to a lurker. I believe I'm not the only one feeling this way about the whines, trolls, spams & flames in Telegram. 

Make a weekly whine/rant sticky in Telegram & put all the whining/ranting posts & topics in it. I don't know if you care, but save the forum & its spirit.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 21, 2012)

We've tried a thread like that a few times with mixed results. Ultimately we decided to stick with trying to merge the threads and on occasion creating a general thread for them.

And feel free to use the report function on flaming and trolling posts and threads.


----------



## Death Note (Apr 19, 2012)

I agree with that because it is quite annoying.  Not an announcement that lasts for ever, just a couple weeks and then maybe just add it to the rules for permanent stay.


----------



## EJ (Jun 9, 2012)

Why isn't there a convo thread in this section?

I believe that it should be given a try. A lot of users here can learn to co exist without flaming/trolling one another in here and see what the other is like.


----------



## Brox (Jun 10, 2012)

Flow said:


> Why isn't there a convo thread in this section?
> 
> I believe that it should be given a try. A lot of users here can learn to co exist without flaming/trolling one another in here and see what the other is like.



telegrams has a convo thread.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 10, 2012)

posts still get deleted when the convo thread reaches it's limit right?


----------



## Brox (Jun 10, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> posts still get deleted when the convo thread reaches it's limit right?



as far as i know, not every post will be discounted, but a considerable amount for sure.
appplies to all convo threads.


----------



## EJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Is it possible not to be banned over pointing out the flaws of manga characters? Is this the right thread for this?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 29, 2012)

It's totally possible, you just have to not bait/flame while you do it.

You should try it sometime.


----------



## EJ (Jun 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> It's totally possible, you just have to not bait/flame while you do it.
> 
> You should try it sometime.



Please post the bait/flame in there.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> Please post the bait/flame in there.



Ask the mods, not me.


----------



## EJ (Jun 29, 2012)

A mod ban has nothing to do with the actual user, and seeing how this is a comment and suggestion threads, it's made perfectly clear that their decisions shouldn't always be taken by heart all the time.

This is just like in my threads where I ask for another user to post a defense up, but they can't.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> A mod ban has nothing to do with the actual user, and seeing how this is a comment and suggestion threads, it's made perfectly clear that their decisions shouldn't always be taken by heart all the time.



What are you talking about?

You were banned for what I assume was flaming or baiting.

If you want to know the specific reasons or instances of rule-breaking that led to your ban you should ask the mods of this section.


----------



## EJ (Jun 29, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> What are you talking about?



I'm asking why I was banned, and others weren't. I only defended my thread, but the users who flamed/tried desperately to troll me nothing was done to the. 



> You were banned for what I assume was flaming or baiting.



The reason stated was "trolling/baiting" and when I asked for them to point out where I was doing so, they couldn't. Which means my ban was not legitimate. 



> If you want to know the specific reasons or instances of rule-breaking that led to your ban you should ask the mods of this section.



I did, and they can not point out where I flamed/baited/trolled at. I was banned because I defended my anti Itachi threads from troll attempts. 

Which is why I am posting here, because I want to suggest that some course of action be taken to correct this situation.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> The reason stated was "trolling/baiting" and when I asked for them to point out where I was doing so, they couldn't. Which means my ban was not legitimate.



"Couldn't" or "didn't"?


----------



## EJ (Jun 29, 2012)

In all of my bans, I have been given a reason as to why I was banned, and there was even a mod who would go more into reason either not in my court thread or somewhere else why I was banned.

If this wasn't the case, I received a warning or two before the ban initiated. 

A admin told me "for the Itachi threads you made" and when I asked them to point out where I was flaming/baiting/trolling at, they could not post them.

But then again, I'm talking with a user who doesn't even understand why I was banned and is trying to seemingly make it seem justifiable when it wasn't, and the way it was carried out was in poor taste.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2012)

You didn't answer his question.  You just repeated the same thing, this time with subtle flame.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2012)

Can we please do a one month trial run of Poster of the Month?


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 11, 2012)

We'll see. I'll discuss with the Library staff. But remember the community is the one that drives these competitions.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah that's why I said a trial run. Nobody knows how much these guys will be interested. Thanks.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2012)

So are you lot still looking for new mods?


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 20, 2012)

No, They gave Enternal Goob modship.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 20, 2012)

First off, it's "Eternal" not "Enternal" 
Second, he was not made a mod of this section so dunno where you're coming from with that
Third, leave the answering to them.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes we are.


----------



## Undead (Aug 22, 2012)

*Do we need to put more emphasis on how recent chapters work?*

Every single week, we get a TON of threads that are meant for the Telegrams, created in the library instead. We need ideas on how to get across to people's heads about how the Telegrams works. Yes, we have the rules thread, but isn't there anything else that can be done? It's pretty annoying to come into the library before reading the most recent chapter, and getting spoiled, because some numbskull didn't post in the right section. This shouldn't be happening so much.


----------



## Namikaze Minato (Aug 22, 2012)

This is not the right section for this type of thread.

We have a section for Questions, Complaints & Suggestions.


----------



## Undead (Aug 22, 2012)

Namikaze Minato said:


> This is not the right section for this type of thread.
> 
> We have a section for Questions, Complaints & Suggestions.


It's library related. I don't see why this can't be discussed here. Naruto, the moderator, did the same exact thing when it came to discussing the polices in this section. Stick to the topic please. If a moderator sees fit in it being moved, he / she will do it.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a question why are threads about characters that weren't in the chapter allowed in the telegrams?

One about Minato got locked yet one about Itachi has gotten to 10 pages and still hasn't been locked?



I know myself and multiple people have reported it why isn't it locked?


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 24, 2012)

Probably because Tobi was actually threatened by Itachi. It isn't like that thread, is making stuff up, if you have a problem with it don't read it.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 1, 2012)

*Narutoforums, thank you*

**

I just want to say thank you to Narutoforums and all its members and staff who make this website such a wonderful place to be. So many discussions, debates, and such, about what we all love. I like this place and everyone in it.

Show your thanks by thanking everyone for something you're thankful about, thankfully.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 14, 2012)

We need things like Thread of the Month implemented. 

Not a suggestion, but a request.


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 14, 2012)

Samehada said:


> We need things like Thread of the Month implemented.
> 
> Not a suggestion, but a request.



We had that for awhile last year, but there was not enough participation, sadly.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 14, 2012)

Samehada said:


> We need things like Thread of the Month implemented.
> 
> Not a suggestion, but a request.


Thread of the Season is a much better idea. i.e. 4 per year.

Also, implement a negbot who negs everyone who posts in the library until they post in the TotS thread. 100% guaranteed to increase participation.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 14, 2012)

Two suggestions for the telegrams:

1) Re-implementation of the 3-day telegrams stay. It's stretched to 4 or 5 days lately, which means that's another day or two that we can't talk about the newest chapter anywhere else on the forum. Maybe the mods have just been busy, or maybe the rule changed and we were uninformed, but whatever the reason, it's getting a bit confusing.

2) More stickies made each week, and more mergings implemented. If someone's OP is unique, of course leave it, of course, but most repeat topics...aren't. It seems like most mergings are done the first 12 hours, and then it's dropped. If a topic seems to have four+ threads being made about it, they should probably all be merged and stickied until the telegrams clears. I understand that people sometimes hate losing their threads if they put time into them, but more often than not, the threads that should be merged are 1 or 2 sentences only. For instance, this last week (chapter 604, as I can't talk about 605 yet) there were at least 10 threads on the "Is Rin a spy?" topic. There were probably 20 on why Kakashi may have killed Rin, and the majority of them were simple questions with no thought put into the OP. If someone presents a theory, let them keep it. If they just pose a question that a dozen others have already posed, merge it, and possibly sticky it so it doesn't happen again. At the same time, I'd say no more than 3 chapter-specific sticky topics should exist (maybe 1 for a rating). 

+ ghost reps to whichever mod made the sticky for chapter 605. That was a good start, at least.



Samehada said:


> We need things like Thread of the Month implemented.
> 
> Not a suggestion, but a request.



I think the prize is going to have to be more appealing for people to really want to participate, which is the problem.

People who make good threads make them anyway. People who don't normally make good threads aren't going to be motivated by a bigger avy or a sparkly name. They'd want a wank thread made especially for them.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Oct 15, 2012)

^This pretty much. 

I don't know so much about a thread of the month. The best threads come naturally and they come spaced apart. There's only so much to talk about at given times. 
An annual awards may be something to consider. Library specific annual awards can gather some interest methinks. You don't even need to compete to win, you just need to have made a good thread at some point during the year and it will be acknowledged more than likely.


----------



## Summers (Nov 22, 2012)

We had a thread of the month. Then it was implemented again. people hate voting, so it was scraped again.


----------



## Ezekial (Apr 8, 2013)

Ban Dragonus Nesha, no one likes him, he's an awful mod.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Bontakun (May 25, 2013)

Hello. I'd like to bring your attention to my post in HoU Feedback and the mod responses that followed:



Bontakun said:


> So I'm back from along journey of self discovery... or rather, back from Telegrams, where pairing threads are constantly closed, without exception.
> 
> Coupled with what you said just now Kenneth about how we cannot discuss latest chapter material in the two pairing threads of HoU, this means
> 
> ...





Rinoa said:


> It's a general rule that goes beyond the topic pairings, is a rule that has always existed and as far as i know it's not on purpose at all, until the telegrams are clean we can not talk about the last chapter out of that section, and any thread is closed and the user banned for posting spoilers outside of telegrams.
> 
> Maybe you can expose it to the moderation of the section, since during this period of time is forbidden to discuss any matter of the last manga chapter in some other sections, and i guess it's not our call to meedle with that.
> We can take this post to them, but always worked this way so far, without any problems.
> I also  remember that sometimes are left open some threads in some manga events related to this topic in there and are not all closed, at least while remained acceptable.





Kenneth said:


> To my knowledge, it isn't on purpose. It's always been like this, from when spoilers used to be fine to post about on sundays instead of monday (might have been saturday).
> 
> Why turn this into a second Telegrams section? Or would it just be for that one thread? I might be fine with that, but I'm not sure if that would be our call to make. Every section out there besides the fanclubs can't talk about the chapter, including the _library_. The section that's actually about the manga.





Bontakun said:


> Alright I'll expose it to the moderator of KL as Rinoa suggested.
> 
> Who knows, maybe he's aware of it but really likes locking threads



Thoughts?


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 10, 2013)

Dear mods,

Please archive this thread, make backups, preserve it for all of eternity:


It has become as a Holy Bible unto us gentle NF members in need of guidance. Mansali is as much a fundamental part of the NF psyche as Yuri Yuki, Minato vs. Itachi, and Tazmo the Scammer. Nay, even more so, for Mansali soloes.

So please do whatever you can to ensure the protection of this thread. Thank you. Testimonials from other members to come.


----------



## NW (Aug 10, 2013)

I was nothing but a loser and a loner before I accepted Mansali into my life. 

He is the light in the light, the soloer of soloers, he is MANSALI! 

Throw whatever at him. Planets, Juubis, mechas, universes, and he will always come out on top!

For the sake of the order of NF, and all the loyal followers of Mansali, do not delete that most holy thread.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2013)

We should probably do a KL Blades section.


----------



## Cord (Mar 1, 2014)

*Just a heads up to our Library regulars:* From now on (starting this week), the Telegrams will be cleared during Saturdays instead of the usual Sundays. Members can already discuss the events from the latest chapter release in the Konoha Library, as well as use images from said chapter in avatars and signatures from that day on.

Would also like to have your opinion regarding the revival of _Thread of the Month_ as suggested ..


----------



## CA182 (Apr 23, 2014)

*If you like the Konoha library, participate in the contest.*



For gods sake, it took so much effort to get this thing rerunning. And now everyone ignores it?

Go nominate threads everyone, you can vote for a thread of your own.

But we have to start banding together on stuff like this.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 23, 2014)

Bumping because the message is needed.

If you want the Library to get nice things, you must be willing to work for them.


----------



## Larcher (Apr 23, 2014)

Count me in,


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 23, 2014)

What if you are indifferent to all the threads?


----------



## Revolution (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't believe in popularity contests.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't have a good enough memory to remember threads


----------



## the real anti christ (Apr 24, 2014)

I haven't been here very long but I think you are missing the point of the Library, contradictory to the name we are all about shock value and wildly inaccurate speculation based on a 40 something year old mans drawings about fictional magical teenagers.


----------



## Naya (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh, CA, don't get mad and don't get sad cause of all this ignorant people.


----------



## CA182 (Apr 24, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> What if you are indifferent to all the threads?



Completely indifferent?

Hmm I suggest the path of doing nothing.



Sarahmint said:


> I don't believe in popularity contests.



But there is no popularity in the Library... 



eyeknockout said:


> I don't have a good enough memory to remember threads



Am I being trolled? 



the real anti christ said:


> I haven't been here very long but I think you are missing the point of the Library, contradictory to the name *we* are all about shock value and wildly inaccurate speculation based on a 40 something year old mans drawings about fictional magical teenagers.



Wow, don't lump everyone in with that comment. 



			
				Nana Tsu said:
			
		

> Oh, CA, don't get mad and don't get sad cause of all this ignorant people.



It's ok. Thread actually did gather more members looking at the contest. 
So the overriding aim is being achieved. 

But since this IS the library, comments like that are expected.


----------



## Naya (Apr 24, 2014)

I barely know anything about Naruto series, so I am just hanging around either


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 14, 2014)

now i know why i violated amost all rules, lol, sorry for that, gotta learn more


----------

